# Action: Purging Truvia V



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The blanket of night had fallen across Truvia V. The nocturnal life had just begun to stir, predators leaving their dens to hunt while prey wearily traversed the dense jungles scrounging for food or perhaps moving their own den to a new location. One could never be too safe. One of the indigenous lifeforms, an antelope like creature, gazed up through a patch in the dense forest growth and into the night sky. Stars shown brightly on the clear night. Tonight was one of the few nights out of the ear where both of the stars that Truvia V orbited around aligned so there was complete darkness. Normally one of the stars would cast a dim light over the land, keeping the nocturnal animals to limited activity. As the animal continued to gaze skyward it would notice three traces in the sky burning bright and descending towards the surface at a rather rapid speed. As the traces in the night sky descended closer and closer the deer-like animal darted away, seeing that the shapes were now heading straight for the slight opening in the dense jungle fauna. 

The earth shook as three new craters were implanted onto the planet's surface. The hinges blew off the blood red drop pods, stepping from the first was a figure reminiscent of the creatures known as vampires from the legends of ancient terra. His shoulder length raven hair ruffled lightly in the slight breeze that snaked its way through the terrain. Two orbs of ice blue gazed out from a regal face, scanning the immediate area for any threats. Five more warriors emerged from the pod, one carrying a plasma gun, the rest carrying bolt pistols and chainswords, their heads hidden by helmets. From the second drop pod emerged another six man squad, bolters drawn and at the ready, fanning out and taking up positions. From the third pod emerged a seven man company of blood angels, all with jump packs. All but one carried chainswords and bolt pistols, both held at the ready. The sergeant in the squad carried a power axe and plasma pistol. 

Zeros turned to his right, looking to one marine holding an auspex. "Tyr, what's the readings?", the cold voice piercing the silence that had suddenly fallen over the area. "All clear, sir.", came the vox enhanced reply. "Very well. Our target is 30 kilometers south by southwest. That is the last known location of any imperial regiments and we shall be looking for any survivors. The insight they have into the situation could prove....useful.", Zeros' voice trailing off as he gazed for a moment to the south. "We'll clean up what the guard made a mess of, bring these rebellious dogs to heel and be on our way.", came the short curt statement before all three squads headed towards a sub city southwest of the main capital. As Zeros moved with the squads, his movements seemed slightly distorted, like an out of focus picture.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

The night decended, it had been a long day, James and his two squadmates had been trekking through rugged bush and shrub and had just come across a little building.
'Alexander, give me a report,' James said, while stalking through the night.
'We're about thirty kliks away from were our regiment was last seen,' replied Alexander as he looked at his Auspex, his hand always on his laspistol.

James and his squad weren't in the best shape.
James only had his equipment on him and about a days worth of rations left.

Alexander carried an Auspex, his lucky Laspistol and his Hot-Shot Lasgun.

Carlos wore his Long-bladed Knife and carried his Hot-Shot Lasgun with a scope.

James heared the jingle of Carlos's Knife against his armour and turned to him
'I thought I told you to get a holster for that Knife before we jumped town,' James whispered.
'Sorry James,' Carlos replied, 'I was too busy dodging all those bullets.'
'Very funny Carlos,' replied James.

James and his men kept walking, the hut they had found was infested with rats so they moved on.
Alexander hurried over to James.
'James, I'm picking up signatures on the Auspex, by the size of 'em, I'd say that they were Marines.'


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko strolled along a mountain track, whistling happily to himself, a sack over his back. he was on the way home from a day at work, when he rhythmic thudding. he stopped to listen. It grew louder and louder. he looked around and saw a flash of silver. It was the last he saw before he was knocked out.

When Kiko awoke, it was in a chamber made of some unknown metal, strapped to a table. He heard the thudding of approaching footsteps. "Space Marines? No, they wouldn't have to knock me out, there are no orks here, chaos space marines? I doubt it, they wouldn't be in a place like this." Kiko thought "Oh fuck, that means that have to be........ NECRONS!!!!!!!" As if to confirm his hypothesis, two skeletal figures made of the same metal appeared, carrying with them another body, apparently not finished. "I wonder what they are going to do." he thought, then a horrible realization struck him. "FUCK!" a swift blow to the head knocked him back into unconsciousness........

Kiko awoke, but something felt different. he didnt know what they had did to him, he remembered it only in brief, feverish visions. he remember pain, pain like he had never felt before, and screams, most likely his. He rose, but the fulll relization of what they had did to him struck him only when he saw his hand. "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!" He screamed, and lashed out, his fist smashing into a necron holding out kind of scythe. the necron crumpled to the floor, its face caved in. Kiko scooped the scythe off the floor. he studied it, and found what he was looking for. he pointed the staff at a door, and fired. the door disintegrated, its atoms flayed apart. he sprinted through the door, bracing himself for a fight.............

What felt like years later, he burst into the night, free at last. His armor had scratches and parts were missing, but he was free. He knew he was lucky to be in one piece. In one hand he clutched his scythe, in the other he had some form of charm that he had scooped away from a defeated lord. He knew he probably looked like one of the first necrons he saw, but he didn't want to find out. he wandered through several fields, finding nothing interesting until the 4th field. in it was a wreck of a spider like creature. he crept closer, but drew back when he heard voices and footsteps.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The silence of the night was shattered by the sound of ten chaos space marine bikes. Crushed vegetation in their wake. Atop these bike were marines of the Emperor's Children Legion. All of them were whooping and howling at the top of their lungs, adding to the noise created. 
Over the vox, Myr told his men what the plan was.
"We're going to need sacrificial lambs for the ceremony." Myr said calmly, "Where is the nearest Imperial populace?"
"You mean those dongs are still alive?" asked Riinus, amazement in his voice. 
"If they are still alive the won't be for long!!" exclaimed Tellohs slicing the air with his power ax.
"Shut up you damn warp spawns! I will not be sent to the Palace again for failing!" Myr shouted.
"Speaking of the Palace of Slaanesh, what's so bad about it? I hear it fulfills your every desire." asked Misdow.
"Depends of what your 'desires' are..." Myr answered.
"You must have some strange fetishes then, Sorcerer" Misdow chuckled.
Myr ignored his fellow bikers jokes thinking of how he would manage to complete his task before the Imperium sent in the _real_ reinforcements.
"Hold!" Myr suddenly commanded raising his hand.
The bikers slid to a halt, listening...but only hearing chirping crickets.
"What is it?"
"I feel something...it feels wrong..." Myr said cautiously getting off his bike searching the area. 
The others readied their weapons and began to follow the Sorcerer. After a few minutes Myr felt the feeling dissipate. Got back on his bike and continued to ride, knowing full well what he had almost encountered. 

They were in the presence of a Blank.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey, I know I'm alittle late, but I posted my character in the recruitment thingy, but I didn't knoe you guys started already, is it alright if I join in????


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Twilight was in full swing over Truvia V, but all was not silent. To the west of the main capital, the Arbites HQ had been leveled and then long since abandoned, anything of use taken by the upstart rebels and used to break the capital. However, life still stirred in this desolate wasteland. Under the cover of dusk, wave serpents had descended to this arid landscape, and preparations had begun. Bonesingers had begun to weave their magics and were creating webway portals, and small guardians squads he set up heavy weapons platforms to repel any rebels, invaders or hostels that might stumble across this upstart base. These preparations were almost complete, and the webway portal shimmered with energy, and the bonesingers sang the few last syllables need to craft the wraithbone into a stable structure. As all the pieces came together, the gap between the arcs became like that of a mirror, and through it stepped Farseer Talkisa. He reviewed the nights sky with a kind of reverence that only the Eldar could understand. Not long after Talkisa, his warlock bodyguards broke the clean surface of the portal. Soon more eldar were coming through. Mostly more guardians and Dire Avengers, the basic foot soldiers of the Eldar, but also units of Swooping Hawks, Striking Scorpions, Warp Spiders and Dark Reapers. Talkisa Stood in the middle of his kin preparing for war, and let his mind rest upon the barrier of real-space and the 'Warp' as it was so commonly called. The Bonesingers, the portal constructed, made ready with crafting other slender buildings for the use of the Eldar. 

"Seer" a voice came from behind. It was Milrak, one of Talkisa's aides. "You have yet to revel to us why we are here. If I may ask, would you tell us now?" Milrak asked this not only for himself, but for the benefit of the whole war host gathered here. Talkisa, still facing outwards withdrew himself into his body and responded "Milrak, the paths of the future are many and ever changing. The ancients are here, as are the greenskins, and I feel that out defiled kin are also to take the stage. Thus, all the actors are present, and their threat many-fold. Should any prevail, Ulthwé shall suffer." He spun on his heel to face his adept who was still wrestling with the cryptic words of the Farseer. "Are you not a warlock? Can you not scry the future? I have seen manifold threats that this world poses. To ask why are we here is the wrong question. The true question you should ask yourself is can we afford not to be here?" He paused and sensed that his aide had a slight hold on his meaning. A wordless argument passed between them, the Farseer's wisdom and concern battling with the young warlocks restlessness. "Yes my Seer. I apologize." His adept finally announced. Talkisa placed a hand on his shoulder "Young one, there is much you still have to learn, and many things you will yet see. Trust that I know the best for our people, and for this world." His adept nodded and bowed. Talkisa turned and faced the forest once again. They weren't yet ready, and so could not charge blindly out into the wilderness. However, he would need some intel. "Kaldas!" The Farseer shouted. the Exarch of the Striking Scorpions jogged over to him. "I would ask you and your men to scout the forest. See where our enemies lay, and what they may be preparing. "Yes Seer!" The eldar simply responded, and called his men over to him, and they dived silently and swiftly into the forest. The Farseer looked once again back to the sky, knowing that somewhere up there _The Wrath of Khaine_ sat, sheathed in an invisible cloak and waiting like a dagger for the moment to strike. Behind him, there base was almost half completed, and they would be ready to move by morning. Now, Talkisa allowed his mind to delve into the aether, and hunted the strands of the future, hoping to find information about the most immediate threat to them...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A bright orange thunderhawk landed, as night came.
When the doors of the Thunderhawk opened with a hiss a lady with Ruby-inlaid eyes and red robes over het orange power armour came out. Behind her 7 battle sisters came out, 3 equipped with scoped bolters, one with a flamer, one with a melta gun and one imagifer in their middle. The sister superior wearing a hammer-shaped power weapon and a plasma pistol.
Behind those battle sisters 15 Seraphim came walking out. 11 carrying dual boltpistols, the superior wearing a spear-type powerweapon, one carrying inferno pistols and 2 carrying hand flamers. 

'Let's move! There are witches on this planet!' she signed with her hands. Her vow to remain in complete silence for the rest of her life preventing her from yelling orders.

While the last Seraphim jumped off the ramp the Thunderhawk rose up into the sky, with loads of noise. When the noise died out they could hear all kinds of noises. Looking at the skies they could see some drop pods falling down. The auspex carried by the imagifer showed life signs came out of the droppod. 19 to be precise. 'Marines' came the handsign. 'Let's go there. I don't want mistakes to miss witches!' came the answer from Lucia. 
Then the sisters set foot towards the directions the drop pods came.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko crept towards the spider like machine. after spending a minitue or two deciding the threat level of whoever owned the voice*, he decided it was worth investigating the spider. He crept closer, and he began to see some details. It was a big as a space marine attack bike, and made of the same cursed metal he was. He reached out to touch it, but his finger jumped back when his charm started to vibrate. he dropped the charm and jumped back. it landed on the Spider, and when it did, countless little insect like things came out, swarming over it. "It looks like they are repairing it." Kiko thought. "I hope I don't have to fight it."


The insect finished repairing the spider in mintues. when they were done, they swarmed back into the charm. Kiko scooped it up, and jumped back when he noticed the Spider had risen to its feet. It was 6 feet tall, and 4 feet across.** Its eye glowed with a green light. "Oh shit." Kiko breathed. He knew one of those legs could punch a hole through his body. He tensed himself for a fight, but the Spyder stood still, analyzing him. suddenly, its eye flashed once, and Kiko dove for the attack that never came.











*Insert another group here
**Guesstimate


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(you can still join emperorshand)

The squads of blood angels moved along at a rapid pace, eating up kilometer after kilometer. Zeros kept a constant watch for anything that might try to surprise him and his men while Tur kept another eye on the auspex. Soon the marines had come upon a small outcrop of cement buildings. The were almost bunker-like in appearance. Sergeant Vonreuter and the other assault marines used their jup packs to boost them up atop the flat roofs, taking up a couple sniping positions as the remainder of the squads went through each building giving all clear signs as each was inspected to find nothing but rats and other vermin. 

As his men where analyzing the area and making sure there were no immediate threats, Zeros continued down the main street, now broken and covered with ash and dirt. Something caught his eye and he knelt down to take a closer look. They were footprints and judging by the size and shape, from imperial guardsman. Zeros estimated that they had to be fairly fresh and that whoever made the prints had to be close by. Standing up straight once more, he voxed to his men, "Be on the lookout for three guard, they can't be too far from here.", Zeros' gaze wandering further downt the broken road to more buildings collected in a denser pattern.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The chaos bike squadron broke out of the forest to find them selfs overlooking a small Imperial settlement. 
"Victims." smiled Myr.
Flying down the hill Myr could see what looked citizens scattering and running into their homes. Finally reaching the street, Myr seven of his men to bring as many humans as possible to the city square. Meanwhile Myr began to make preparations while Tellohs and Misdow covered him. 
"So what exactly are you trying to do, Myr?" asked Misdow.
"I'm trying to find favor with the Prince of Pleasure, and in doing so, gain his...'favors'."
"So, it's obvious were sacrificing the people, but what exactly are Slaanesh's favors?" Misdow questioned, "I mean will he send daemons, more Noise Marines or will he gift us with more powerful abilities?"
Myr couldn't help but smile,_they cannot begin to fathom what is taking place here and now._"We'll see, for now we must hope that our Lord accepts this gift."
In the distance Myr could see his men leading a large mob of people to the square. 
_And so it begins._


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James, Alexander and Carlos stalked through the jungle, they were trying to be silent, but they still rustled leaves and snapped branches, on several occastions the rearguard marines turned and inspected the trees, but they must have dismissed it as just the wild life, finally after kilometres of walking the Marines came to a stop and James could finally see their armour, it was blood red.
_Imperial Marines_
Just as James was about to walk out he heard the sound of Jump Packs, two sets, he knew one of them was the Marines, he just couldn't place the other set of Packs.
_More Marines?_
It didn't really matter, all that did matter was getting home and having a mug of Scotch.
He stepped out of the forest, his Hot-shot lasgun slung over his back and his hands raised for the sky.
He saw the Marines on look out look straight at him.
'I'm a friendly,' James shouted, hoping that if he was killed or captured his squadmates would be able to get away.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Lucia moved, followed by her fellow sisters. A seraphim came forward, signalling to stop. Lucia looked around and could see two Seraphim moving towards a corpse. 'Imperial Guard, dead for about a day or 2, maybe 3' came the handsign. Lucia nodded and moved on. Now they had to be extra careful. There was danger here and it could strike again.

After moving about an hour Lucia could see some bright flashes through the sky as they moved up. 'Speed up, we're closing in on them!' she signalled and after that she started running. The marines had to know about the witches on this planet...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros's ears perked up at the sound of rustling leaves coming from behind him, his hand reaching to his pistol at his side, drawing and turning in less then a heartbeat, the pistol aimed right at an imperial soldier. Hearing what the man said, Zeros still did not lower his weapon. His many years at war taught him that laxity rewarded nothing but death. Walking towards the man, his icy blue eyes seeming to bore right through him as he spoke in a commanding yet still graceful voice, "Tell your men to come forward if they don't want to be shot." Two of the marines on the rooftops had the pistols trained on what to a normal person would seem like nothing but the edge of the forest, but the marinesl enhanced senses let them pick out the two imperial soldiers remaining in cover.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"Why isn't it attacking?" Kiko wondered. "Oh well, its time to get out of here." He turned and ran, the Spyder following him. He heard more voices, and he saw something big and armored. "Astares, fuck they will butcher me if they see me or the Spyder." Kiko thought. "Oh well." he slowed down, and the Spyder slowed down as well. "Stay here you big oaf." Kiko hissed to the Spyder. Oddly enough, it obeyed. "Odd." Kiko thought "Oh well, no time to think of that now." he jogged over to where he last saw the flash of red armor.....


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

5-4-3-2-1 Launch 

As the Drop Pod plummeted to the planet below, Andrea thought through all of the past battles he had taken part in, and started to become angry with himself at all of the battle brothers he had allowed to die when it shouldve been him. he then started thinking about his lost Primarch and how he shouldve died alongside him.

As the doors on his drop pod fell open, the locks holding the dreadnought in place unbolted as they were supposed to, releasing the hulking Behemoth onto the surface of the planet, he ran basic system checks, all checks came back green, he was in perfect running order. he scanned the surrounding area, there were no living creatures within the surrounding area, he was safe for now


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

On the outskirts of the 'city', Myr could see the orangeish-red glow of jump packs though brief he knew that the were a Marines. 
When the remainder of his marines arrived, Myr ordered them into a defensive semi-circle facing the way that the jump-packs were used.
Returning his attention to the people, Myr began to order the to stand a different way. One of them, a middle aged man began to speak up.
"Why are you doing this?! We rebelled against the Imperium, even fought off a Guardsmen Regiment. So why are you going to kill us?"
Sighing deeply Myr responded to the little man's protest.
"You rebelled and kill the one's you once served and for that I thank you. On the same token, you should be gracious that I am allowing you to unite with Prince of Chaos. You will forever be with him."
The man opened his mouth to speak again, but before he could Myr invaded his mind, flooding it with more pleasure than it could handle, the man's body spasmed before finally going limp. Looking up to the now horrified crowed, Myr continued to move the people to form the shape he wanted (The Mark of Slaanesh). 
Pink energies began to form around the people and the were frozen still. Myr began to recite in a tongue none understood. The people slowly rose to the sky before plummeting into the ground.

(OOC: I'll let you decide If I manage to open the Warp Gate.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James saw the Marines training their weapons on his head
_Arkward and uncomfortable_
He turned to the bushes.
'Guys come out,' he said.
Carlos and Alexander trudged out of the bushes. Like a couple of children that had been found during a game of hide and seek.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

For an ork about to find battle, Borzkin found himself feeling rather awkward. It was unorky to feel fear, yet many things had disturbed Borzkin since he had landed on this rock a day ago. 

Initially, Borzkin had parked his Morkz Vengeance in high orbit, intending on a simple pillaging of resources so he could sell them later. Unfortunately, as soon as he landed, his Mek boyz back on ship reported Imperial boyz Kruza pulling into orbit. He was ecstatic, ‘more fight ‘in for da boyz’ he thought. Then, later that night his Kommandos had reported seeing a Necron boyz running around, Chaos boyz doing something unnatural on top of a hill, and Imperial boyz sneaking through the forest. At first Borzkin was delighted with the news, for this meant some proper fighting was in hand. “Enough with da sneak ‘in around,” he thought, “it's time to take da fight ‘in to da enemies.” 

Borzkin decided to chase after the Chaos boyz, and therefore had moved his boyz towards the hill that his Kommandoes had reported them on. Borzkin had a longtime beef between them when he has almost been defeated by a warp denizen onboard his ship. He knew that his boyz would be more than enough to take out the Chaos boy. He relished the thought, the juicy idea of fighting worthy prey that would provide good sport. Like his favorite hero, Tuska da Daemon-Killa, Borzkin liked nothing more than pitting his strength against something that was better than he was and coming out on top. He cuold see them now, a small group of marines running around moving humanz into a wierd shape. 'Funny,' he thought, and turned to address his warriors behind him. 

“Alright you lot, lissen up, cos we got us a proper scrap to look forward to now. No more of dis sneak ‘in around, were gonnaz march up dat hill there, and you will see wot we came here ta kill. Wot I wanna see is a good ‘ard charge. Not ‘in fancy, cause I grim da first ork who steps outa line into da dust.”

He turned started to gather speed, for running in the new armor his Mek boyz had created was a little rough. As he reached a full out run, he saw the hill light up momentarily in a shade of pink. Then he saw people rise in to the air before suddenly plummeting into the ground in a shade of blood. ‘I’m gladz I brot me weirdboyz with me,’ he thought for he recognized the sorcery that often made a good fight unfair. Behind him he saw that his boyz were slowing, disturbed by what they had seen. He shouted at them, “Wot all youz doing, last one therez a stink’in panzy, hahahaahahahahahah.” Bursting from the tree line at full speed, Borzkin roared his war cry and let loose at the Chaos Marines with his suits gun, knowing that this was going to be a good fight. 



When I say Imperial boyz BloodAngelZero, I mean the Imperial Guard, Borzkins Kommandoes are good, but they haven’t detected your space marine’s presence yet. Neither the Eldar’s.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The bodies smashed into the ground, creating a purplish gassy color.
"The Warp Gate will open shortly then-"
Myr was cut off by gun shots ricocheting off his armor.
Charging down the hill, was a group of Orkz. Myr shook his head sadly.
"Misdow, Daunte,Churgon and I will stay here to defend the Gate." Myr ordered, his men already moving, "Riinus, Tellohs, Hahemipu, Hakor, Amadeaus, you will circle around the Orkz, wait until they are upon us in close combat before you move in and slaughter. 
In unison the Chaos Bikers cried, "Children of the Emperor! Death to his foes!" Before moving to their assigned locations. 
"Misdow, move to the top of that building."
"Yes my lord."
_This is for interfering with my works!_
Myr raised his hand and a golden cloud mists (Wind of Chaos) about 3 ft. in front of the charging Orkz. Most of the Orkz run into it and feel each of their nerves alight with pain, the begin to spasm on the floor in agony. 
When the cloud dissipated, Misdow had mad it to the top of the building and began firing with his plasma gun.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko cocked his head. He heard a fight in the distance. he sprinted back to where the Spyder was, and whispered. "come on, lets go." the Spyder obeyed. Kiko and his Spyder charged towards the fighting, Kiko in the lead, his Scythe cutting through foliage with ease. The Spyder followed behind. he saw what was happening. most of the Orks were on the ground spasming in pain, and chaos space marines flanking and preparing to destroy the orks. he noticed some of the Chaos Space Marines stayed back. "A gate!" Kiko thought. "I don't like Orks, but I hate chaos." he thought. He charged towards the Chaos Space marines, Bellowing at the top his lungs. "DIE CHAOS SCUM!!!!" he fired a couple of times aiming the chaos space marines flanking the orks. The Spyder was behind him, firing, its one eye alight. "That thing is horrible shot." Kiko thought. "Then again, I am barely better."


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Talkisa was trying to navigate the stringent currents of the warp, picking out positions of enemies which he had neither seen nor heard and finding trajectories of of weapons which had yet to be drawn. All the while, his Ghosthelm protecting his immortal soul from the ravages of daemons and aether powers. But even that could not protect him from the uncoiling serpent that had awoken. It's roar shook the nations, and sent psychic shock wave barreling into Talkisa. He was thrust abruptly from the Immaterium, and fell to one knee, gasping for breath and recoiling in shock. Milrak and Alakai rushed to their masters side. "Seer, what is it?" "What happened?" "Are you hurt?" Talkisa barely registered their presences, let alone their questions. "She Who Thirsts" Talkisa finally spluttered through greedy breaths. The effect on all the eldar who heard was instantaneous. "What?" "Here?" "What are we to do?" "What have you lead us into here Talkisa?" A relentless barrage of questions, none of which he had time for. As if his mind wasn't already overwhelmed, the Striking Scorpions charged out of the forest "Seer, there is a ritual happening as we speak. Some trice damned traitor Astartes are summoning something, and we detected Orks making their way to the same position. Talkisa looked up and merely repeated the dread-name "She Who Thirsts" "We will fight with you" was the simple response from the Exarch. Talkisa turned to the rest of his force. Not many here would or could stand witnessing a summoning ritual, and Talkisa refused to lose more than he had to to the Great Enemy. "Reapers, Hawks, two units of Avengers and two Guardian squads, with me. Alakia and Milrak also are with me. The rest of you, stay here. If we die, go back to the Craftworld. Destroy the Webway gate. DO NOT follow us!" And with that Talkisa turned and ran, not waiting for the curt nod or "Yes Seer" that showed his orders were being obeyed.

They bounded with only the skill and grace that and eldar could have through the undergrowth. The Swooping Hawks kept pace overhead, and they all barreled towards the site of the ritual. They could see the sky itself was twisting and contorting in the agony of it's birth pains. Talkisa could feel the denizens of the warp scratching at reality. They didn't have much time. As him and his units burst through the undergrowth, a horrific medley of sights flooded into Talkisa's vision. A horrific wind of gold barreled into the ork lines, and plasma flew from the upper levels of a building. In the middle of the hill, a horrific mass of people, each one being raised up and eviscerated by and invisible forced. This ritual was almost complete. "For Ulthwé!" Milrak bellowed, and led the force of eldar into a beautiful charge. Swooping Hawks picked and the back line of Orks, and the Dark Reapers barraged the building sheltering the Chaos Space Marines. The Guardians volleyed their shots into the orks, and the Dire Avengers fired and prepared to charge into the rear line of bikers. Talkisa's warlocks aided in anyway they could, shouting out orders to duck from yet to be fired volleys or blows yet to be struck. Talkisa himself pulled back his arm and threw his Singing Spear through the air. As it flew, it sang a song as old at the Eldar race itself, one of lament and loss and one of a future yet to be and mistakes made eons ago. It struck home, and struck the marine with the plasma gun square in the chest, wrenching his soul from his body and obliterating it. It then sailed back along the path it had just taken, and landed perfectly back in Talkisa's hands. 

Finally, his eyes full of the power of the warp, he found a Ork who was also being caressed by the same powers as him. Despite his Ghosthelm disrupting the flow of the warp energy, he still sent pure bolts of energy tumbling clumsily into the enemy troops. "I'll show you how a real mage navigates the warp, green-skin scum!" Talkisa hissed, and projected a warp embodiment of himself charging at the ork. It had been poorly trained, and it's mental barriers were even worse than the physical ones the orks built. Talkisa quickly invaded it's mind and crushed it like a ripe fruit. The ork dropped the floor dead, and it's brain mutilated. As Talkisa returned to his corporeal body, he heard the cracking of unnatural lightning, and whipped round to face the warp gate. All the sacrifices were dead, and his could feel the daemons of the Great Enemy about to pour through. Filled with pure dread, Talkisa's voice boomed out "Children of Ulthwé! She Who Thirsts is here. Back to the base, we're out of time!" Every eldar heard and acknowledged his command, and turned on their heels to the direction whence they had come. Only the Dark Reapers stood immobile, continuing to fire relentlessly into the oncoming hoards and marines until all their brethren were int the relative safety of the jungle foliage. Only then did they turn and run. Even as they did so, reality split itself, and Daemons poured through and laughed in the slaughter they were about to enjoy. But Talkisa didn't turn back, none of the eldar did, for none of them could bare to look at the corruption of their people embodied. They just ran for the safety of their Wraithbone constructs in a hope to escape the oncoming doom...


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko stopped to watch the Eldar charge. He saw demons come pouring out of the rift, and he stared as the eldar fled the fight as the demons came pouring through. He followed them up to the jungle. then he stopped, and turned to face the demons. He fired again and again, flaying demons apart, but for everyone he flayed and destroyed, another two took its place. suddenly the wave of demons was on him. he swung his scythe, scything through seemingly endless demon waves. he didnt come through unscathed. he had multiple gashes and cuts. He shot a glance at the Spyder. "It is a horrible shot, but it is fucking amazing at close combat." Kiko thought as he ducked a claw and slashed the demons arm off. The Spyder crushed everything that got close to it, and most of the demons gave it a wide berth. However, Kiko noticed the Spyder had also been hit as well, and he knew that he would have to fix it up after the fight. "If there is an after." Kiko thought."The Eldar probably wont even realize that we helped them, even if they do, they wont admit it."

After what felt like a year, Horatius had enough. he limped into the jungle foliage, his Spyder following him. He knew it would be hard to track the Eldar, but he knew the planet well, he knew where they would be.

(this post is a parallel to Horatius Cocles, and his famous stand, or part of it is.)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros looked between the three men, taking a moment to examine all three of them. Turning to the one that seemed like the leader of the group of the, his gaze cold and unchanging, Zeros spoke in the same tone of voice as he had before, "Tell me, how did it come to be that of all the guard unit stationed here to to reclaim this planet, you three seem to be the only survivors. What happened with the communications?" Though Zeros was not as gifted psycically as the librarians of his chapter, he did have some ability with the warp and to his senses, it felt as if a great pressure was pressing against his mind, as if something was trying to pry him or any other sort of opening on this planet to gain access into the material plane. Of course, he had been trained to focus his mind into a unbreakable shield against such things as that was the first lesson any marine gifted with warp abilities is taught, for without it the marine would be overtaken by some warp spawn before to long.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Myr laughed uncontrollably.
To most, this laughter would seem strange, but to his fellow marines it was a sign that things were going very well.
The Orkz attack had been decimated, their remains were being eaten by a group of warp spawn. The warp gate still had daemons flowing out. And the ground, buildings, and air around the gate was being rapidly mutated.
The Eldar attack had failed in almost every manner. The only thing wrong was that no Eldar had fallen. Myr was... dissatisfied that he couldn't consume any Eldar souls.
Tellohs and reported that a necron had been seen fighting daemons, but that it had fled, looking wounded. 
After about fifteen minutes, the warp gate began to shake, and emerging from it was the Keeper of Secrets. All the marines, Myr included, dropped to a knee before the massive daemon.
"Rise my followers." bellowed the creature.
Rising, Myr stepped forward, "We are at your command, great creature."
"As you should be, mortal." smiled the Keeper, "Myr, come with me, the rest of you, set up a perimeter. Stay near your bikes."
Listening, Myr almost had to run to keep with the creatures giant steps. 
"Myr, Myr, Myr...you are selfish little man, are you not."
"I don not understand-"
"Yes you do! You opened that gate so you could command an army. No other reason, correct?"
"Yes my lord..." Myr muttered.
"That is why I am here, to show you that you do nothing for yourself. You do everything for Slaanesh." smiled the daemon.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James looked at the Marine.
_What a wierd question_
James and his men had been stationed on one of the polar caps when they had been attacked by an unknown force.

'We were stationed on one of the polar caps when communication was lost, and as we were out looking for traitors we came back to our camp and it was in ruins, we know as littl as you know, except for the fact that many of the Guard units actually survived the loss of communication, those units either turned to the traitors or were killed, even now I'll bet you that some men are being sacraficed.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin hacked another deamon into bits. All around him most of his boyz lay spasming or dead. Rage filled Borzkin up to the brim of his mind. _How darz dat elf kill me prey _he thought,_ I woz ‘aving so much fun_. He turned and gunned down another daemon. Two more rushed at him from the corner of his vision and jumped at him. He managed to eviscerate one but the other jumped on his back. He felt the daemon hacking at his neck, and roared in rage, swinging around and grabbing the creature; slamming it into the ground. A Chaos boyz charge at him, swinging a wicked edged axe that he then cut into Borzkin’s shoulder, Roaring in pain, Borzkin swung are and grabbed the human by his neck, screaming, “Iz da biggest and da baddezt ork eva.” He then parted its head from its shoulders. He turned around just in time to see his best nob get destroyed by an elf. The thing seemed to have used some invisible force, and has fried its brain, for black blood came pouring out of its ears. _When did de’m elfsies get ‘ere _he wondered.

Borzkin was just about to charge when a great tearing force blew him off his feet and into the tree-line. Getting up, he saw a great, horrific daemon moving from the great purple portal, holding a large sword of pinkish purple. _Oooooo_, he thought, _gotta get me one of doz things. Looks very killy._

His thoughts were interrupted by the roar of a clunky engine, and he turned to find his speed freaks pulling up to him. A trukk stop next to him, and the driver yelled, “’ey boss, wez gotta go. Dat thingy iz gonna burnaz up.” Borzkin stomped over, grabbed the ork by his collar, and smashed his head into the ground. “Iz da one giving da ordas around ‘ere,” he said and then proceeded to mount up.

_Mork cursz dat thingy, I willz return and smash it into piecez_. With that, he turned to his boyz, “back to da Tellyportaz, NOW!!!” The trukk turned and rumbled away at top speed. Borzkin looked back at the daemon, now fully out of the portal. It was huge, and looked like a good challenge for him. He knew he would need some “additional” shootas, maybe a burna or two. He smiled; know all too well that he would get his chance at another fight.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Anfo, the Eldar dude hit you dead on with a spear, so your dude should be hurt, like have your daemon heal him or something.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"Fuck, why is it nobody helps me? hell only two or three groups have even seen me. Orks, and Forces of Chaos, and maybe Eldar. they wont reconzige me as still being loyal, despite my...... odd appearance." Kiko thought. "Now im wounded, and so is my Spyder. for all I know I might die here, no one will know of what I did for the Imperium." Kiko stopped aprutbly as he the Eldar encampment. "Ummmm, charm thingy? now would be a good time to activate." Kiko thought. the charm pulsed, and countless little insects came to fix the Spyder. "I wonder why it can't fix me?" Kiko thought. he inspected his scythe. it was drenched in blood. "Ugh, how the fuck does one clean this Scythe?" Kiko thought. he tried to wipe it on the ground, and that worked........ but it also cut a gash in the ground. "It hardly matters, I might be injured, but my Spyder is fine." Kiko thought. he walked over to the Spyder and said "I shall call you Horatius." Kiko sighed. "I am going to have a lonely life out of battle, but hopefully battle will be frequent, Or otherwise I will lose sight of my humanity, my emotion, and my sanity."


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As andrea moved through the dense forest, crushing and slicing all obstacles that got in his way, constantly checking his sensors, all of a sudden several fast moving life signatures appeared on his scanner, he couldnt work out what they were, the readings werent big enough to be marines, and there was an odd aura about them that Andrea was unfamiliar with, he stopped dead in his tracks, he didnt think these beings would be anything to worry about, but just in case he ran full weapons checks and prepared himself for battle, when all the weapon checks came back clear he turned his torso in the direction of the life signatures and fired a melta blast into the forest clearing a large area in front of him, not wanting to be snuck up on, he done the same in a fell circle around himself leaving a clearing with him in the centre, nothing could sneak up on him now


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko heard the sound of a melta gun being fired, and the sounds of heavy footsteps. "A Dreadnought." Kiko thought. "If it attacks me, it will be destroyed, One dreadnought could win agaisnt me alone, but the odds are in my favor with Horatius fighting with me." He jumped up from where he had been sitting, twirled his scythe, and moved towards the dreadnought. Horticulture obediently followed. "Time to see if it is Loyalist or a follower of Chaos." Kiko thought. "If it is Loyalist, better tell it what is happening, if it follows Chaos, we grind it into scrap metal , okay Horatius?" Horatius chirped once in response. "Good, now lets meet our guest." Kiko smiled.



(Who is on the scanner any way?)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOCemporershand89 the singing spear hit Misdow, my plasma gunner, not Myr.)


"Sir! Misdow's dead! We don't know what happend to him." Tellohs shouted, running towards Myr and the greater daemon.
"Take me to him." Myr said.
Misdow power armor had a small hole in the chest, not a fatal wound for a marine. Only Myr could tell what happed to him. He had has his soul ripped from his body. 
"Give the plasma gun to Daunte. Ready the men to fight." Myr hissed.
From the time the Keeper of Secrets had emerged from the warp, his intoxicating aura had drawn may of the towns people to the warp gate, and were 'forced' to work. They were constructing fortifications. Razor wire was being put up and walls were getting thrown up. Automated turrets were being summoned onto the walls. the daemons (still coming from the gate) began to run rampant through the city. Killing anything that stood against them.
"We are ready, Sir." Tellohs said calmly.
"Good, the man know what they are doing correct?"
Yes,Myr"
"You plan to track the Eldar, mortal?" questioned the Keeper
"No, I know which way the Eldar came from all I have to do wait for them to 'ambush' us." Myr replied.
"So, your going into an ambush on purpose?"
"No, my Lord. If you would allow, I would like to summon Daemonettes to turn the tables on the Eldar."
"Permission granted. Do not fail me here. The Eldar are the only foe on this planet that can even hope to stop me." the greater daemon agreed.
The bikers rode out in the direction that the Eldar fled in. 
Myr explained that some of them would die in the first volley of the Eldar, before the Daemonettes could rend the Eldar open.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

OCC: i was gonna wait for someone to pick up on me saying it lol)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros was lost in thought for a moment as he took in what the man had said. Tyr came up to him and broke him from his thoughts, "Sir, fast moving activity to the west of here, has to be a mechanized unit of some sort, perhaps bikes." Speaking to all his men, Zeros gave the order to move out west, "We'll intercept whatever it is and make for the original objective.", turning to the three men, "I'd follow along if I were you.", and with that Zeros turned with the rest of his men and headed back into the dense fauna, his pistol drawn and prepared to deliver the emperor's justice to any he crossed. The assault squad let their packs flare as the leaped into the air once more. 

The pressure on Zeros' mind had increased a hundred fold as he felt something large and powerful push its way through into reality. Though he wasn't sure exactly what it could be, he knew that anything from the warp couldn't be good news for him and his men, nor for this planet even. Not too far off Zeros could hear the noisy clunky engines of a familiar foe revving as the moved through the terrain. One world immediately crossed his mind....._orks_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*And the Fight Continues*

I apologize for this being long, but I thought a good battle sequence was in order!! Also, BAZ, we ned to have this fight end with both of us living, my ork character has to finish his fight against Myr.

Borzkin was impatient, wanting to attack the Chaos boys as soon as possible. Still, he had made the order and now his group of speed freaks was moving around the enemy’s position. Borzkin was still filled with rage hours after his first failed attack. Now, he realized, the large killy daemon had gained more power, and was gonna make a tougher fight for him and his boyz. Though he relished the fight to come, Borzkin was smarter than your average ork, and could see things in a wide perspective. _Damn, Iz will get dat stupid beast_, he thought, _and then put itz big shiny sword on me trophie rack_. 

After the fight, Borzkin had returned to his landing site and had had his Meks finish constructing his Tellyporta dish. Many years ago he had received the machine as a gift for fighting on Armageddon with the legendary Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka, Prophet of the Ork Gods. Now he had it hidden, deep in a secret location, ready to beam down reinforcements should he need them; and boy did he. Out a mob of over 300 boyz, only a handful was left with only one kill to his tally. Borzkin needed pay back, the ork way, and he would get it soon enough.

He turned to the ork in front. “Faster!!!,” he bellowed, impatient to reach his prey and slaughter them all for what they had done. He had decided on a different strategy this time, relying on his speed freak biker gangs and his Nobz(his close combat expertise) to surround him with enough bodies.
Suddenly the trukk jerked to a stop and a skinny Grot came running up to him. “Masta, wez spotted da purple onez, however something seemz to be wrong.” Grabbing it by its head, he crushed it like a toy, and then jumped on top of the trukk. He could see the problem; the Chaos boyz had erected fortifications, and had somehow set up defenses to protect their purple portal. 

_Damnz zem schemy Chaos boyz, Iz should try and flank de’m_. Making up his mind, he ordered his speed freaks to head into the forest and around the hill.As his force came around the base of the hill, gunfire suddenly popped up a couple of yards ahead of him. Dismounting the trukk, Borzkin hefted his chain axe and proceeded to walk towards the combat. _Finally, I getz to ‘ave revenge upon thez runty little wimps_, he thought, flexing his muscles. What he found stunned him, for instead of Chaos, he say red armored figures engaging his speed freak scouts. He could see there weren’t many of them, for he counted 8, with two dead lying in the undergrowth. Unfortunately he also saw the wrecks of a couple of bikes, and judged that this was a good foe. 

“Alright you lot, wez just found uz some fun, har har har,” he roared as he charged into the fray. Behind him his warcry was taken up as a tide of orks, trucks, speed freaks, and warbuggies streamed towards the fight. The nearest figure saw the charging roks and fired into them, killing three grunts right in front of Borzkin. Leaping to avoid the shots, he landed and twirled, throwing the red warrior off his feet and into the tree near bye. 

A sudden jolt shocked him as a glowing axe came to descend on his back armor, sending volts of energy through his armor. Borzkin turned and let rip with the snazzgun on the newcomer, but he was quicker, and the figure jumped out of harms way. The warrior he had slammed came charging back, guns blazing, but Borzkin just turned and shot it in the head. The warrior crumpled to the ground, its head a smoking wreck of flesh and blood. Borzkin turned back to the warrior with the axe; only to find that his speed freaks had eviscerated it. 

No fun, he thought, I wantz to find a worthy enemy. It was then that he noticed a particular red warrior standout out among the few that remained. His armored was shaped differently, and glowed when struck; in addition he had a claw that he was hacking Borzkins boys one after another.

_Aha, finally, a worthy foe, Iz will crusha dis puny humanz_. With that he bellowed a warcry and charged at the warrior. The figure saw him coming, and unleashed a hail of bullets that flayed off Borzkins armor. “Har har har,” he roar,“dis iz da best armor around humanz, your puny shoota cannot ‘urt me.” With that he brought down his axe in a beheading feint. The warrior saw this coming, and turned to meet it head on, the claw and the axe clashing in a great shower of sparks. 

The two warriors spun, exchanging blow after blow, each renting holes in the others armor. At first it seemed like Borzkin had the upper-hand; his axe drawing blood on his opponents left hip after he struck a backhand with the butt of his axe. Unfortunately, the mysterious glimmering shield that the red warrior had was wearing down Borzkins axe, and soon it became nothing more than a club. Borzkin went for a killing blow, smashing his fist into the warriors face and swinging his axe one handed around and towards the back of his enemy. The red warrior, however, just absorbed the impact from his punch, a punch that would have felled any normal human and ducked the axe, and sliced good chuck of meat from Borzkin’s left shoulder. Borzkin cursed and let the axe go to prevent it from coming around and hitting him. Letting loose a string of shots, Borzkin started to run around as the warrior leaped and fire back.

A grunt came running up towards Borzkin with another axe. Borzkin grabbed it, activated the blade, and found that it glowed with a small power field. He laughed, roaring his pleasure out so that his adversary could see his emotion. _Har har_, he thought, _diz iz gonna be a good fight_!!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James hurried up along the Marine leader, Alexander and Carlos close behind him.
James looked at the Marine, he was bloody tall, and he was a grim, tough son of a gun.
Then he felt something probing into his mind, James tried to resist it, and for the most part did, so did Carlos and Alexander, but Alexander at one point screamed out and went to hit Carlos, only to be met with the hands of a Marine calming him.
'Hey, Zeros, what the hell was that sound,' James said, raising his Hot-Shot.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

BLoodZeroAngel, I need you to fisnish the fight, you have to tie it up without the two of us dying. That way the Chaos guy can carry on the story!!!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Suddenly Lucia felt a pressing feeling. *Something's summoned through the warp. and it's big!* she thought to herself. 

Still following the marines, Lucia got another handsign. 'Organisms engaging marines! Marines might get overrun' Lucia kept on moving. 'I want seraphim with me. We flank them. The Battle sisters serve as a backup!' The fingerclicks confirmed they understood their orders. Then Lucia kicked up her jumppack and soared through the sky, followed by her sisters. 
The cool wind, going through her hair and the landscape passing below her so quick. She was glad the Emperor had made this all possible. They landed 20 metres away from the last marine and jumped again. They'd have to land on the other side to close the Orks in.

They landed perfectly and immediately Lucia shot an inferno shot. Burning straight through an Ork , which looked like a Nob if she considered his size. Then she dashed in, covered by loads of both bolter rounds and hand-flamer bursts. This was the sole reason Seraphim were this useful in close combat: Their two pistol weapons made great salvo's up close and their jump packs could carry them over large distances. 

They were still heavily outnumbered by the Orks. While running for the biggest of them all, who fought against a marine, Lucia ran into two nobs with powerklaws. She knew those weapons'd hit harder than the average weapon Orks usually carried. She heard a sister fall and then everything went silent... This was where she excelled, this was where her faith and zeal were greatest. In outnumbered fights! She struck with her Power Axe to the first Ork and threw a frag grenade on the ground. Now she jumped up, to avoid ending up in the explosion. 

One of the Nobs died because of the explosion. The other was still alive and attacked right after Lucia had landed again. She parried the attack from the powerklaw and it took her full strength with both hands to prevent the axe from flying out of her hand. The Ork with the klaw was strong, but it was also a heavy and slow weapon meaning Lucia'd have to rely on her speed. 

Another wide swing from the power klaw and Lucia dodged it. Her axe only scratched the Ork's skin, but there was an explosion of blood. This wasn't her weapon's effect! Then she saw a spear, vertically stuck in the Ork's remains. It was the Seraphim Superior's power weapon. A quick nod indicated Lucia thanked her. And then she jumped up into the sky again.

Lucia never understood the sister's tactics. She always jumped up, struck and jumped up again. That way it'd take ages before all enemies of the Emperor'd be dead.

OOC: emporershand89; you do have to keep in mind not everybody is online 24/7, so please be a little more patient. I won't kill you in this fight, but it sure was a good way to catch up with the marines!  So thnq for that!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(Normally, i'm lucky to get on once a day so I apologize for the speed the story progresses. Please keep things in some sort of order. Also, keep in mind not everyone is in the same time zone as well.)

Zeros kept his eyes ever forward as he spoke to the man, his voice kept low so as not to give away their position, "Orks, and from the sounds of it a mechanized unit. Keep to cover until I give the order." The marines waited in cover as they heard the machines of the orks approaching closer and closer. Zeros let fly the first shot, a beam of null energy boring through the skull of one of the bike riders, the bike soon smashing into a thick tree. Giving the order to open fire, Zeros could see the flare of a plasma shot before connecting with a fuel tank, the resulting explosion throwing off another couple bikes into the forestry. Around him, his marines had opened up fire, felling more of the machines and many more of the orks.

Zeros activated the lighting claw in his right gauntlet, the field from his armor extending around each of the blades of the claw. Firing another shot with his left hand, zeros watched the head of one particularly ugly ork disappear, bringing the claw around to parry the blow from an ork charging him with a club, knocking the weapon aside and headbutting the ork, stunning him for the briefest of moment before ramming the claw into the stomach of the ork, giving it a nice firm twist before disembowling the alien filth. Gazing a short ways ahead he caught site of a bigger, more well equipped ork, which Zeros figured passed for leadership among the orks. It was whichever ork proved more bruttish and stronger than the rest that seemed to take command. Zeros allowed himself a brief smirk to cross his lips, he would enjoy taking the creatures head as he watched one of his men fall to the xenos. 

It was evident that the ork boss had the same idea as he charged his way to meet Zeros. He would be more than happy to meet the challenge, seeing the ork raising it's axe Zeros brought his claw up to parry the blow, his enhanced strength straining to meet the strength of the brute. Side stepping and sliding the claw along the haft of the axe, Zeros spun around trading blows with the ork. The ork may have an upper hand as far as strength goes, but Zeros was more agile. The ork caught a blow on his hip, the warp generated field shimmering as it failed for the briefest second, allowing the blade to pass through its barrier. After trading a few more blows, Zeros could see the axe dulling, his armor wearing down the crude weapon. The brief lapse in his guard though cost him as he felt the full impact of the ork's fist meet his face. Though his world suddenly whirled for a moment, his enhanced marine body took the blow and not missing an opportunity, Zeros side stepped the axe swing, bringing his claw up and taking a chunk of meat from the ork's shoulder. He watched the ork retreating for a moment only to be met by a grunt with a shimmering axe. Zeros raised his pistol and fired a shot, a neat hole being punched clean through the grunt's head. 

Zeros could taste the blood running from his nose and he grinned, the steel blue of his eyes seeming to glow brighter now as he watched the ork taunt him. He wasn't afraid of the ork. He had met much worse in his service to his emperor and his primarch. In face of the ork boss he actually laughed, "I have crushed insects udnerneath my boot tougher than you, xenos filth." In his peripheral vision he had caught sight of more jump packs, though the weren't from his own men. Daring to give a quick glance towards where they landed, he saw a group of sisters flanking the rest of the ork mob. In the brief moment he glanced he saw that his own taunt had worked,knowing full well that to insult an ork's fighting abilities and toughness would certainly enrage him. Watching as the ork charged him once again, Zeros stood his ground, unflinching in the face of the boss. At the very last possible moment Zeros stepped into and underneath the arch of the axe as the ork swung, bringing his claw up to put four nice deep furrows into the ork's armor, the blades of the claw flaring brightly as the energy surrounding them made work of the armor. Quickly turning around, Zeros fired off another shot from his pistol, drilling a hole into the ork's other shoulder. Once the ork had turned and faced him again Zeros charged him, bringing his claw around to decapitate the ork, but at the last moment Zeros realized he had overextended himself and was repayed by feeling the butt of the axe ram into his stomach, the air crackling with ozone as the two sources of energy met. The wind being knocked from him Zeros was vulnerable for another moment and felt the full strength of the ork come crashing down on his back as the ork smashed his elbow down, making the marine fall to the ground. His marine metabolism dumping more chemicals into his system, Zeros recovered in time to roll to the side as the axe sank down into the earth next to him, narrowly missing the death blow. Zeros thrust the heel of his boot up with all his might, connecting with the jaw of the ork and sending him reeling back for a moment. It was all the time Zeros needed to get back to his feet and raise his guard once more.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James lay down with his two fellow Guardsmen as they wait for teh Marine to give the order to move, he finally gave it.
James popped up and pulled the trigger of his Hot-Shot, a stream of overcharged las spewing out the barrel and ripping holes clean through the Orks, he spun and saw Zeros in a fight with a giant Ork
_Better not interfere_

Then he heard the noise of Jump packs, he spun and saw that the Marines weren't using their, he then looked up and saw Sisters of Battle, the Inquisitions witch-purgers.
'Well, looks like these Orks are going down,' James said as the Marines sent more men in, James, Alexander and Carlos sitting backfield laying down cover fire.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Roaring through the forest, Myr and his seven bikers were on an Eldar hunt. Even though they didn't know where the xenos had fled to, they knew that they were heading in the correct direction. 
In the distance, the bikers heard a heavy footsteps, followed by a volley of multi-melta blasts. The marines stayed out of the way of these sounds.
After some unknown time, Myr sensenced the presence of a powerful psyker.
_Farseer._ Myr whispered into the warp. _I come for your soul._
Slowing their bikes to a crawl, Myr heard the flapping of strong wings. Much to large and strong to be a birds. 
"Movement above!" warned Vega.
"Multiple targets of scanner." Tellohs said.
"Sir we got movement in the bushes!" shouted Riinus.
"Frag grenades now, bloters hot!" Myr shouted.
The ambush had been sprung, and the bikers swerved in and out of the Eldar guns, pausing, Myr touched his right hand to his temple and outstretched his left hand, palm up. 
_Daemonettes, come forth, the souls of our of foe need harvesting._ Myr thought. Just as the spell was going to cast a shuriken round sliced through his left wrist. The spell fizzled. 
Instead of being debilitated by the wound, Myr felt empowered by the pleasureful pain. 
During this, Hakur was killed by a striking scorpion, and Tellohs was fighting a group of banshees. Though he was wounded, he was an orgasm of pain, not collapsing from blood loss. The more he was wounded, the better he fought, and the more banshees that laid around his feet. 
After starting up his bike, Myr saw the Farseer.
_Hello, would you like to dance?_ Myr said into the Farseer's head before dismounting his bike and casually walking to the Eldar leader. Force sword in his good hand.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, didn't mean that, I just wanted to make sure he saw what I was saying, so. Anyway, BAZ, you and the Inquisition character lost some men, and I lost alot of my horde, so were both now licking our wounds. My character is gonna go hid for a bit, not long, so I can do alittle backstory explaining. Then reapear to challenege you, for you now are his rival(by orky terms, haha)


"I have crushed insects underneath my boot tougher than you, xenos filth." Though he couldn’t understand all of what the humanz warrior said, he clearly understood it as an insult. He muttered his own curse, charged at the warrior, who stepped inside his guard and sliced his shoulder; then shot out the armor on his other shoulder. Borzkin roared in pain and stepped back; the warrior following up for another strike. But Borzkin had seen this coming, and he let the humanz overstep, then delivered a blow to his gut, knocking him down to the ground. Borzkin followed up; hefting his axe around and over and down to crush his head, but the human rolled to the side. He then planted a boot in Borzkin’s face, knocking him back a step. Har har, he thought, dis iz a good fight. W’o knew dis humanz would be such wortha prey. The red warrior flexed and jumped back up, his claw in a gaurd position.

The two warriors were about to continue when an ork on a bike speed by, throwing an axe that embedded itself in the chest of the red warrior; who fell to one knee. “My Kill,” roared Borzkin, and shot the ork from the speeding bike. 

He stepped over to the red warrior, who tried to shot him in the head. Borzkin grabbed its gn and tossed it aside. Towering over the malfunctioning suit of armor, he said, “uz betta be ready cause da next time Iz find ya, I wants a propa fight, see?!” He then kicked the armored warrior into the dirt and turned, leaving him to his fate. 

All around him ork fought humanz of many types. Here a female humanz crushed an orks head in, there a skinny warrior with a lasgun was dismembered by an ork with a choppa. “Dis fight’in is over,” he bellowed over the din of battle. “Wez got bigga thingz ta do.” Borzkin, ignoring the shots that were bouncing off his armor, walked back to his waiting trukk and mounted up. 

He took one last look around, surveying the battlefield. So many of his boyz lay dead or dying, but also did humanz. Dead red warriors lay here and there, surrounded by many ork carcases. Borzkin also noted the bodies of some female humanz in strange armor.
“Lets go, back to da secret base,” he roared, and his trukk pulled away, leaving those behind to finish what was left of the fighting.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko sauntered out into the middle of remained of the battle. An Ork rushed towards him. He sliced in half without a glance. Another two Orks rushed in. he cleaved one from head to shoulders, and swung to decapitate the other. The other Ork ducked and swung his axe, scoring a gash in his armor. Kiko gasped but before he could attack Horatius bowled the Ork over, smashing its body into a pulp. "Thank you." Kiko gasped.

Kiko sprinted over to where he had spotted a heavily armed and armored Ork fighting an Astares, probably a leader. He found the Astares laying on the ground, still breathing, but with multiple wounds on his chest. The Ork he had been fighting was no where to be seen. Kiko held out his right hand to help the Astares up. As he did, another came charging over, screaming a warcry. Kiko blasted him into oblivion without a second thought. as he bent closer, he winced at all of his wounds. "Thats quite a collection of wounds you have there." Kiko muttered to the Astares on the ground. "I am not here to play medic, I am here to fight, and to tell you that one of your older brothers has hit the planet, and to beware of the mountains, that is where I became what I am right now, Necrons still lurk there, Necrons that aren't like me, real Necrons."



(Currently my question isn't anyone surprised that there is only two necrons running around, not more?)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Talkisa and his force broke through the forest, back to their headquarters. Back to safety, or what little safety there could be from She Who Thirsts. They has wandered the stars from the Craftworld Ulthwé in search of protection, but only one unit had ever mastered it. "Seer, what happened?". "We failed. The warp gate is open." The mood of ever eldar sagged, the feeling of a great blow struck within them. "But it will not be open for long. The tides of the warp are unstable and...unpredictable" The Farseer was wiery of using terminology which he knew was untrue of eldar with his...gift. "The sorcerer was hasty, and just rounded up hapless civilians, but embers in the warp as apposed to..." Talkisa paused. His next words were terrible to hear, but their truth was undeniable. "...Our souls Seer" This was a new voice. One of power and of wisdom. All of the assembled eldar turned to face the new voice. A Harlequin stood in the middle of the warp gate, flanked by 7 others. None were distinguishable from any others, but they moved of their own accord where the last of the two eldar Gods lead them. "Indeed Harlequin. If we can blunt their attack, or lead them to unwinable battles, She Who Thirsts will become displeasured with her servants works and the gate will close." "How do we do that?" One of the guardians spoke now. Talkisa smiled, knowing they now held the position of power "The mortal servants. They are fresh to this universe, and have different tactics, not unbeatable ones, merely different. The legions of She Who Thirsts are eternal, and are immutable as their patron. They always attack the same, and we will beat them that way. If we disgrace the mortals, they will lose control of the legions, and will cease to be a threat. All else on this world is infinitesimal to defeating She Who Thirsts" Talkisa could feel the eldar's spirits soar with the thought of fresh hope. "So what do we do now?" This was Milrak this time. Talkisa turned and smiled. "We make ready our assault." Suddenly the camp was alive with the thronging and humming of preparations for war.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The roar of engines was distinct in and amidst the deathly silence of the eldar. Several "life-signs" had been set up. They were fake constructions of the eldar. The primitive machines of the ,so-called "Imperium of Man", were easy to fool. Several automated shuriken platforms had been set up, more as a preemptive measure than an actual offensive. About 300 meters back, they had set up a "headquaters". It had a vast array of "buildings" and a sole webway gate. The buildings were in fact fake images, capable of fooling any race, mortal or immortal, the only reason the eldar weren't fooled was because they had set them up. So when the hoards of daemons came, they would retreat through the webway, destroy it, and then the buildings would dissipate, and the Chaos would just think they had forced the eldar back, and then the eldar could cumulate a really attack, with something to rival even the greater daemons. _An Avatar_. Now was not the time for such thoughts. There was work to be done. Their primitive machines seemed to roar praise to their "God", and the dance of war commenced. One of his foreseen events, Talkisa raised his pistol and fired. No one knew why he had fired, but he knew that it would slice the wrist of the so called sorcerer. One of their marines was struck down by Kaldas and his Aspect warriors. Another was killing several Howling Banshee's, and getting stronger with each blow dealt to him. Finally Marihana had enough, and with her executioner in hand, ran at the marine. An earsplitting screech erupted from her face mask, and the marine was momentarily buffered. The two exchanged blows, but the marine moved almost in slow-motion, and was taking worse and worse wounds. The marine still struggled on, but Marihana had endured his blight long enough, and in one swift movement, swung her executioner over her head and sliced his head from his shoulders. All around him, the story was the same. The new astartes who carried the plasma gun had his insides lacerated by a Harlequin's kiss, and another marine incinerated along with his bike by a crack shot from the Dark Reapers Exarch. Scores of eldar lay dead, but those not engaged in a fight were swiftly gathering the fallen's spirit's stones, to spare them from the clutches of the ravenous daemons of She Who Thirsts. 

Meanwhile, Talkisa heard a crisp voice, inaudible to anyone else, but it was the challenge of a psyker. Talkisa turned, with his Singing Spear in hand "Fine Mon-keigh, have it your way!" The marine made the first move, but Talkisa had already seen it, hours before, in preparation for this fight. A swift downward strike with the sorcerers daemon weapon. But, as was typical of humans, the astartes seemed to move in slow motion, and Talkisa easily dogged it. He struck the marine across the back, breaking the backpack, but not breaching the skin. The marine spun around and lashed out again with his weapon, but Talkisa rose his Singing spear up and blocked the attack. The marine forced the weapon forwards, but Talkisa turned the blade aside, and struck the marines shoulder guard. Deep crimson flowed forth, and the marine became invigorated. He was now slightly faster, but still not as fast as Talkisa. More blows, and more counters. Never did the blade touch Talkisa, the warrior wielding it to slow and to rash to wield it effectively.

Another attack from the marine, but this one was aimed at Talkisa's left arm. Talkisa struck the blade with and equal force, and the two were forced away in a shower of sparks. "You have failed! She Who Thirsts will consume your soul also, and you will have earned nothing!" Talkisa roared, and released a current of etheric lightning. It struck the sorcerer square in the chest, and sent him sliding a couple of meters back. The marine, clearly enraged howled something back, and summoned his own power. But Talkisa had not been complacent, and had swiftly summoned an Eldrich Storm. The two powers met in mid-air and collided wit equal force. Talkisa's bolt driven by determination for his people, and the sorcerer's driven by selfish ambition and desires, _the same desires that lead to the downfall of the eldar_. Neither could best the other in raw power, but Talkisa had his armourments, which made all bar the eldar's, grip on the warp strenuous at best. Talkisa also had the skill of his powers being honed over thousands of years of training. Talkisa summoned all the powers at his command, and drove them towards the single objective, defeating the sorcerer. Even with the blessings of his "god", the marine couldn't hope to match Talkisa, and his lance of pure energy split the sorcerer and sent him smashing through a dozen trees. In the face of such raw power, the few remaining marines knew what fear was once again, and without the presence of their leader, they fled back to their base. Even as these events unfolded, a eerie laugher erupted in the distance. "Daemonettes" No one said, but they all knew what is was. "Fall back!" Talkisa cried out, and the eldar turned at one, and ran towards their "base". Several were cut down as they ran through the forest, but many narrowly evaded the ravenous claws and maws of the daemons. The eldar force poured as one through the webway gate, and fell into the safety of their real defense. Several Daemonettes barreled through aswell, some still clutching their would be victims. All were met with a hail of shuriken fire, and were sent back to the warp. Talkisa barreled through as one of the last, and as soon as the last eldar was through, the gate began to collapse. But even as their victory seemed imminent, a clawed hand reached through the gate, and swung around, vainly searching for a victim. Several eldar were knocked severl feet back, but one was caught in the things clawed grasp. "MILRAK!" Talkisa cried, and ran for his adept. Milrak was being dragged back through the gate by what could only be a Keeper of Secrets. Even as Talkisa reached him, his body was finished being dragged back through the gate, and instants later, it dissipated. Talkisa merely ran through a ruined webway gate, into more clearing. He dropped to his knee's and wept. He wept for his adept, he wept for his inevitable doom, and he wept for the other lost souls. Thirty had died, but only sixteen spirit stones had been reclaimed. Fourteen lost souls. They had succeeded, but at a terrible price. Talkisa merely lay there in the barren earth, crying out for it to take him, and wept for the lost souls...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Lucia checked how her Seraphim had managed. 4 casualties, not bad considering the number of Orks they had slain. 'I want a report of all wounds' she signalled to the Seraphim Superior. A quick nod was the answer.

'*The Astartes have suffered more casualties than we did. We should join together, though communication from our part'll probably be hard.*' she thought to herself. Then she suddenly saw a Necron kneeling over a wounded Astartes.

Quickly running towards him, inferno pistol ready to fire she aimed at the side of the head of the Necron at point-blank range. '*Witchcraft of some foul gods!*' she thought to herself as she looked at the Necron. A big spider-like daemon came towards Lucia, appearing to attack her. Lucia looked at the creature, the rubies covering her eyes showing no emotion, whatsoever. The thing would probably understand she wouldn't flinch and would pull the trigger without hestitation. She took her Poweraxe in her other hand, keeping it ready. If the Spyder attacked she'd pull the trigger and use the axe to cut the Spyder in half...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros was prepared once more to face the ork boss when he felt an axe bury itself into his chest, causing him to fall to one knee. The barrier protecting him had absorbed most of the momentum from the axe, his ceramite armor stopping the blade from actually reach his skin. Still, it knocked the wind from him nonetheless and the ork boss took advantage of the moment to kick him to the ground. Hearing the ork's words filled Zeros with rage but before he could react the ork fled. Just like aliens to cower away he thought to himself. Sitting up he grabbed the haft of the axe and pulled it from his armor, tossing it aside. As he was sitting up the strangest sight met him. He had met this enemy before and did not hesitate a moment to bring the lightning claw to the necron's throat, seeing a sister aiming a pistol at him as well from his peripheral vision. He had wounds yes, but his marine metabolism had caused what wounds there was to clot. He was a little sore as well but he had been through much worse before. "Tell me necron, why shouldn't i cut you down right here?", he replied after listening to it speak, spitting a clot of blood near it's feet as he stood up to his full height once more.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko's view
"First, dont call me a Necron, I am not one. I look like one, but I am not. How I ended up like this is a long story." Kiko gasped. "Two, I am still loyal to the emperor, three, if you harm Horatius , I will cut you down, I have a scythe and I am not afraid to use it, four, I have news you should hear, five, I could have killed you when you were down, six, Do you honestly think a lightning claw would hurt me that much?, and finally seven, If I was a real Necron, I would I have just one Spyder with me? No, I wouldn't, I would have a lot more." Kiko used his staff to raise himself up. "My name is Kiko, the Spyder, my companion, is Horatius, I found it in a field and repaired it, it has been helping me ever since." Kiko shot a glance at Horatius. " Horatius, stand down." He muttered. Horatius chirped once and backed off. Kiko sighed in relief. 

HORATIUS
ALL THREATS ELIMINATED, SEARCHING FOR NEW TARGETS.......
TWO NEW TARGETS FOUND, INITIALIZING TARGETING PROGRAM
SCANNING TARGETS FOR WEAPONS
PRIORITIZING TARGETS
LOCKED ON
AWAITING FIRE COMMAND
MASTER DEFENSE PROTOCOL ACTIVATED 
TIME TO TARGET DESTRUCTION 00:13
OVERRIDE ACTIVATED, CODE: STAND DOWN 
TIMER STOPPED
BACKING OFF, AWAITING ORDERS
(Yes, that is how Horatius thinks.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James got up, an Ork having attack him, he had shot it close range, ripping it off its feet.
Then he looked around himself, Carlos was dead, killed by an Ork.
'Crap, hey Alexander, you know any loyal Guard around here,' James yelled.
'Nope, its just us two now,' came the reply.
'Damn it,' James yelled as he pushed over a small Ork.
Then he looked over to see a Necron helping up Zeros, the Marine had his claw at the Necrons throat in an instant, a sister also had taken aim at the Syder thing, James thought it looked cute.
Just as Zeros was about to kill the Necron James walked into the conversation.
'I've heard rumours about Necrons in the hills, I'm pretty sure Kiko's right, I'd fight by his side for sure, but first, I need some help, Kiko, seeing as you're hopefully joining us, I've heard a rumour about these Necron Spyders being able to produce new Necrons, if so, I wouldn't mind you making a new one to replace my good mate Carlos.'

(OOC: I'm asking for a new Nec to be made because I'm kinda the guy with the lowest numbers at the moment, it's only a singular Necron, I'll let the GM decide what he wants to happen.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin got more backstory on the way, so. Just wanted to say BAZ, this is an amazing thread, I'm reping everyone I can for the awesome story we've created. Chaos dude, these Deffkopters will not interfer until after your duel has been decided with the Eldar dude, so don't worry. they are suppose to piss you off, hahahahaha!!!


“………………I’d fight by his side for sure, but first, I need some help, Kiko, seeing as you're hopefully joining us, I've heard a rumor about these Necron Spiders being able to produce new Necrons, if so, I wouldn't mind you making a new one to replace my good mate Carlos.”

As the humanz talked, three shadows sat nearby, one holding a crudely made dish, and another a radio transmitter. Miles away, Borzkin listened in on what the humanz were planning with his new toy his Meks had cooked up. Borzkin didn’t want to just leave the humanz without knowing what was happening to them. He was eager to learn a little about his prey; as he had seen Ghazghkull Thraka do to Yarrick so many years ago. As they progressed, Borzkins mind lit up like a light bulb. _So many enemies, so many possible fights………… NO. _

He realized he was getting off track from the real reason why he had come here. A couple years ago, at his moon base on Farsium, he had attempted to build a gargant for his future attacks on the humanz colonies. However, it required a certain, strong metal that his Meks said they needed. When Borzkin had learned about the battles on this planet, he realized that not only could he get a good fight, but also ascertain the metal he required. Even now in his new fortress camp that he had set up, his Gretchin were mining the metal as fast as they could. The gargants body had stored aboard his main Kruza, and was waiting to be transported down at his command. 

Borzkin knew, however, that unless he removed some of his enemies that they would eventually find his precious gargant. Even the mountains on both sides of his camp couldn’t possible hid the towering figure the Gargant would become. He decided he would have to risk it anyway, for something within him burned to see the gargant in action; especially against the Chaos boyz ugly, pink daemon.

Drifting from his thoughts, Borzkin grew bored, and told his Kommandoes to follow the humanz. Borzkin had no need to worry about the Necron, for his scouts had believed they had found its tribez lair, the entrance being on the side of the mountain a little west of his fort. 

_De’m Necronz are not az deadly az they look. I wantz a rematch with da humanz boss. _He thought back to his fight with the red warrior, for it had been one of the best he’d know till his own boyz had interfered. Borzkin had stomped some skull for getting in his way, but this had only fueled his boyz impatience. They wanted battle, the need for fighting driving some mad to the brink of unorkyness. But Borzkin had already seen this coming, for he himself wanted to get back in the fight.

The general rule of war for an ork is the use of brute force to overcome an obstacle, and Borzkin was no exception. Orks would use escalating brutality: meaning if they attacked once and failed, they’d come back with bigger, badder, stronger force and try again. Borzkin had tried a simple charge and a speed freak attack. This time, he rationalized, Iz should pound d’em from afar. He had called down his few Blood Axe clan members, as well as his lootas from his Kruza’s. His lootas had set right to work, stripping all the abandoned Leman Russ's, Chimeras, and even a few Basilisks and a Baneblade that lay across Truvia is droves from previous battles fought by the Imperium. Thought half of them barely worked, Borzkin decided to bring them anyway. The Blood Axes had humanz shootas in their posession, and had promised Borzkin they'd use them if they got to fight. Nothing made an ork laugh more than seeing another species shootas turned back on them. 

_Dis time, he thought, I will wait till da Chaos and humanz wear d’emselvez down, and den I will get me fight with dat red warrior_. He chuckled aloud, startling some lootas that were fixing up the Banblade into his own personal battlewagon that he could lead from the front. Already he had dispatched his new Deffkopters to hassle the Chaos boyz that had left the safety of their fortress atop the hill. He would level it eventually, but Borzkin was no fool, knowing that attracting the attention of the daemon to his Kruza’s in orbit was a bad thing. 

_For now Iz will whatcha d'em, tease d'em, and den I will smash d’em all; Har Har Har._


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

All of a Sudden the life signs that he had picked up on began retreating, this confused Andrea, but he thanked the Emperor for the fortune he had been granted. He began to head out of the forest, he was walking due west from the centre of the planetary capital, he hoped he would find his fellow Blood Angels, as he left the forest, his scanners started going crazy, there was a large gathering of Life signs about 3 miles ahead of him, he picked up pace, as he drew closer to the readings he spotted a webway gate, Eldar, he hoped he would be able to befriend them, he knew he stood no chance fighting such a large battleforce of the Xenos beings, even on a good day he wouldnt get past the front line, he slowed to a slow walk hoping they wouldn't open fire on him, as he got within the range of their weapons he spotted the farseer seperated from the rest of the army, he knew if he could reach him that he might be able to reason with him and form some kind of allegiance. He circled round a large group of rocks to bring himself as close as possible to the farseer without being in open ground, as soon as he could get no closer without being open to fire he stepped into the open, as he did so he activated his Vox-Caster and bellowed in his cold metallic voice '*I come to discuss with you an allegiance, if you do not believe me, you have my permission to enter my mind and check my intentions, or if you so choose, open fire on me now, i have made my peace with the emperor, but if you are willing to discuss an allegiance with me, tell your men to lower their weapons*' all he could do now was hope.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

After flying through the forest. Myr was exhausted from the psykic battle with the Farseer. Dragging himself to his feet, Myr began to think about what he would do now. If he returned to the Gate, the Keeper of Secrets would most likely consume his soul for failing, but if he stayed in the forest he risked the Eldar, orkz, and Imperial lapdogs finding him. Attempting to take his first step, Myr realised just how much damage the Eldar had done to him. Collapsing after his second step, began to pull himself up when he herd his remaining bikers drive away. _Those bastards are going to leave me here?!_
Mr yelled at the top of his three lungs, hoping to get his men's attention. But they couldn't here him. Dragging himself to at tree, Myr laid his Blissgiver across his lap while readying his pistol. Myr then removed his helmet and placed it next to him. _It's been to long since I've seen a world with my own eyes._ Myr then began to wait for something to come by, unsure if he would shoot at it or not.

__________________________________________________________________________
Meanwhile back at the Warp Gate

The Keeper of Secrets sat upon his throne, waiting for the humans to return. In the distance he heard the rumble of engines. _Thats only three engines. I wonder what happed to them..._ the daemon smiled. Coming in through the gate the daemon noticed that Myr was not one of the riders returning.
"Where is your Sorcerer?"
"We do not know, my Lord. He was fighting the Eldar leader, but the Farseer launched him into the forest. It was then that we fled." Riinus said.
"I see..." the daemon hissed. "Myr's over confidence probably just lost us the planet."
"As did your, my lord" Vega growled.
"You dare insult me you insect! How did I fail here? Myr led the failed assault!" Roared the daemon.
"You approved of the assault, which means you underestimated the Eldar also!" Vega yelled.
The daemon grabbed Vega and threw him into the warp gate.
"Argue with Slaanesh!" roared the Keeper.
After a long wait, the Daemon ordered the last two bikers to find Myr, and bring him before himself.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Talkisa sat on his knees. He had to bring himself up. The eldar were good at mobilizing themselves for war, it being the sole purpose of their day to day lives, but without his leadership, it would not coalesce into a co-ordinated attack. The eldar would not go without him, and he would not leave without giving the dead their respects. The spirit stones had be carried back to the craftworld, and would be inserted into the infinity circuit at dawn. There still was one decision to be made. _The young king._ The Counsel of war had passed their vote, and the avatar would be awoken. Now all that remained was to decide on the young king. Talkisa had been mulling it over ever since the first assault had been declared. Kaldas would carry that honour. He had served the craftworld faithfully,even before Talkisa's time. But his skin was crumpled like burnt paper, and his limbs were losing strength, he would not endure much longer. This was to be his last honour. Talkisa's mind snapped to as he heard the heavy trudge of metallic feet. His eyes burned with rage, if anyone DARED assault the eldar, they could take them from him. He stood upright, and his spear blazed with psychic energy. A Dreadnought of the Astartes stood before him. His mind reached out and called the guardians to man their weapons, and prepare to fire. The Dreadnought supported wicked talons, and an impressive pair of weapons. Still, D-Cannons and Vibro-cannons would tear his adimantium hull to shreds.

Suddenly, a cold life-less metalic voice boomed from the Dreadnought. "I come to discuss with you an allegiance, if you do not believe me, you have my permission to enter my mind and check my intentions, or if you so choose, open fire on me now, I have made my peace with the emperor, but if you are willing to discuss an allegiance with me, tell your men to lower their weapons." Talkisa did not care whether his intentions we in fact true, he had no choice here, he was but one machine against a race ancient beyond belief. "No" "What?" The Dreadnought uttered with a tone that might have been confusion once, but now was a mere metallic rasp. "We will not stand down. This is our land, and we own it. We owned it before your kind had even crawled onto the earth Mon-keigh! We will negotiate a allegiance, but we will do so on my terms. Will you comply?" Talkisa spoke with a nameless and ancient authority, but it was his, and his had burnt out stars, leveled mountain ranges, and now it demanded to co-operation of this Dreadnought...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Andrea was shocked at the Farseers response, he had always seen the Eldar as a relatively understanding race. But at least the farseer was willing to discuss an allegiance, He responded to the farseer 'I know i have no choice but to agree to your terms, so, i feel i should know, what are your conditions or allegiance' he hesitated 'my friend', he looked at the Eldar fleet standing behind the Farseer, they were all primed to fire, and he was the target, he knew the farseer would rather have him as an ally, then have him destroyed. Even if he wouldnt admit it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The Farseer dropped his guard. The Dreadnought seemed to agree to his allegiance. Farseer spoke, but not out-loud, into the mind Kaldas. "Old one" Talkisa used this term, as Kadras was even older than himself, and most of the eldar on Ulthwe. "You have the honour. You have lived you're life well, and served you're craftworld well. We are honoured. And so we will honour you. You will be the Young King!" There was a silence. "I am honoured, Seer. I will serve you well one last time." "You have" Talkisa severed the conversation, and Kaldas headed towards the webway gate. The Farseer laughed, but it was a hollow laugh. One of pain, and suffering, but one of new birth and deliverance. 'What is you're name?" Talkisa asked, and the Dreadnought responded. "Well, Knight of Sanguinius, follow me. A ritual ha been prepared to summon the Avatar, and then we will march to war against She Who Thirsts. You should know this denizen as Slaanesh" Even to invoke the real name of their foe sent a shudder down his spine. He turned and walked slowly towards the webway gate, the Dreadnought in toe "You're kind has fought She Who Thirsts before. In fact, many times. Now there is a gate open here, a..." Talkisa searched for the right words, in the language of the Mon-keigh "...warp gate. Daemons have poured through, and threaten to tear this world apart. One of their Keepers is here. A Greater Daemon. There is no way to know for definite way to tell how long it will be open for, but there is a way we can usher in it's closure. If we can beat the Daemons, make them fail and falter, She Who Thirsts will become displeasured with her servants, and put her energies elsewhere. Then the gate will close, and then we can restore this world." Talkisa turned as he reached the Warp Gate, and faced the Dreadnought. He had said a lot and now wished for his _'ally'_ to speak. Still, there was work to be done, and Talkisa ushered his huge form through the warp gate. The resplendent light of the Craftworld poured over him, and the Dreadnought began to speak. Talkisa listened to the ancient marine, but still took in the blissful sights and sounds of his home...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(That's fine Snowy)

Zeros couldn't help but let the smirk cross his lips, the claw still held to his neck. "You underestimate me. If I so wanted it, that would have been your last gasp.", Zeros replied in a cold voice, hearing whatever he was gasping between spouts of speech. The remainder of Zeros' men had surrounded them, their weapons trained between the necron and the spyder. Years upon years of honed training saw to it that their guard was never down, nevertheless when they were in the midst of what could be a threat. Not to mention the sister training both her weapons between the necron and the spyder. "I have no interest in allying myself with you. If there weren't greater threats unfolding as we speak I would cut you down where you stand, for though you claim to be loyal to the Emperor, you are tainted with the necrons' technology. I will let you live but do not mistaken for one moment that I won't end you if you stand between me and my objective."

With that, Zeros let the claw recede into his gauntlet. It wasn't a normal lightning claw as some might perceive it and that was just fine with him. The more they underestimated him the more it would cost them in the end. Without a word the remainder of his men followed suit as he headed back into the forest, stopping for the briefest of moments to pick up his thrown pistol. He would need to regroup and draw support from the fleet hovering in orbit. He had preparations to make. Not only could he feel the foul presence of chaos on the planet but he had orks and necrons to deal with as well. By the time he was done, Zeros would make sure that the planet was wiped clean of the alien filth and taint of chaos. Returning the way he came, Zeros moved back to the outcrop of buildings he had first stumbled across when investigating the planet. Directing some of the men to set up a perimeter he drew up a plan with the sergeant of the assault team. Pressing the com-bead in his neck he made contact with the ship in orbit, arranging more troops and some heavy support to be brought down to the surface.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko watched Zero go. when his back was turned, Kiko's middle finger shot up. Horatius chirped once. "I know that I shouldn't have done that, but mark my words, one of these days that stuck up Astares is going to bite off more than he can chew, and when he falls, I will be there, to laugh at him, to make him suffer." Kiko muttered as he turned to the imperial guardsmen. "You gonna do the same to me?" Kiko asked as he twirled his scythe. Kiko's scythe suddenly fired several times at a tree near Zero, The tree suddenly had the words carved into it 
"Watch your back, Don't ever go out alone, for we will be waiting."
K & H
He waited until Zero turned around to look, then he whirled around, and cut a tree in half. while it was falling, he cut it again and again, to the point it was in ribbons when it hit the ground.

Kiko turned back to the Guardsmen. "Going to follow them, or do you still want my help?" he asked. "Do you stay loyal, or do you ask a tainted one for help? Choose carefully."


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As Zeros had been walking into the forest, he heard the necron yell at him. The alien crossbreed could say what he wanted. He heard the shots fired from teh scythe before he saw the words on the tree and yet he did not flinch. He was astartes. He did not know fear and never would. It wasn't in his blood. He would pause just for a moment to see the words on the tree before having continued on towards the buildings he had visited before. It would take more then a cheap parlor trick to instill anything even remotely resembling fear in him. A light smirk played across his lips as he continued onwards, more pressing matters at hand then a confused necron that somehow became crossed with an imperial citizen.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"You know what, screw this, I have better things to do then sit here and taunt a prick." Kiko muttered. he turned to the Guardsmen "I am off now, you may see me again, or may not. If you don't see me again, I might be dead, or I may be hiding somewhere. Just don't forget, I can contact you when I get Horatius's long range comunication working. If you need a favor from me or if you want me to fight beside you, I will. if you have long range communication systems, contact me when you need me, I will come. For you, and your squad. Not for the Astares, not for anyone else." He turned away. "Until then, farewell." He sprinted away, Horatius behind him. He stopped running a short distance away, and hacked into the Astares comn system, using Horatius's short range comn system to broadcast this simple message. "This isn't over, Zero."


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros was in the middle of talking with his sergeant when there was a brief break in the comm link. Hearing the brief message come across the line, Zeros simply shook his head, nearly feeling sorry for whatever the once human had become. He had made sure after such a brief annoyance, he would leave the necron to its business. Surely there were plenty of jungle predators that would see to the end of the being and if not them, then perhaps the orks or forces of chaos would put an end to him. If Zeros got lucky, perhaps all three would come together in some fashion and two of the groups would be wiped out, leaving him the easy task of cleaning up the third. But luck was only something the foolhardy believed in and Zeros made plans based on the cold hard facts that had presented themselves.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko ran until he was far away from Zero, from everything. He found a village, and before long, all of the village's inhabitants were dead, there bodies disintegrating to the wind. He destroyed the village, walking away from the blazing village with a can of spray paint in one hand, a chainsword liberated from an Imperial Guardsmen who had been guarding the village. His Scythe was strapped to his back He sat down in the middle of a moorland, and held up his Phylactery. Scarabs poured out, fixing Horatius's systems battle ready again.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

The Necron version of Carlos lifted himself to his feet.
'Necron, from now on, your name is Carlos,' James commanded.
'Yes my lord,' responded the Necron in a harsh raspy voice.
'Just call me James,' he ordered again.
'Yes my lo... James,' the Necron answered.
Then he heard the sound of the argument between Kiko and Zeros. It didn't end well.
James watched the Necron go.
'I know you're still loyal to the Emperor, don't put my trust wrongly or I'll teach you what a Hot-shot does to a Necron,' James said after him.

He was disappointed in how the meeting had gone, they had lost an ally and had the Witch Hunters watching their backs, James turned to the nearest one.

'So Sister, what is on this planet that brings you here,' he said, knowing not to tread wrong, for he doubted Alexander could cope on his own.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As Andrea followed the Farseer through the Webway gate, he felt a strange sensation, he had never travelled like this before, as he came to the other end of the portal, he was on what he assumed was the home world of the Farseer and his battlefleet, as he stepped out of the portal he was bathed in the most beautiful light he had ever experienced. 

'my friend, your world is beautiful, i am grateful you feel that you can trust me to be here... you say we are here to perform a ritual, may i ask what this ritual entails?, i am intrigued and wish to understand more of your race and the customs you follow, but before you answer these queries, i feel it only polite that i ask your name'


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Talkisa was pleased the Dreadnought we happy with the craftworld. Scarcely had members of the Mon-keigh race viewed a Craftworld in a time of peace. The only reason he had let this one in was he was an ancient, and Talkisa hoped his mind was open enough to comprehend the majesty of what they were doing here. "My name is Talkisa, Andrea. So tell me, What do you know of the Avatar's of Khaine?" Talkisa began to walk towards the Dome of Crystal Seers. The place always reminded of the tranquillity of his race, and the fate that awaited him some day. But not today, today, Kaldas would become the Young King, the Avatar would be awoken, and if he could convince the ancient, they would defeat the Daemons of She Who Thirsts...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

"My name is Talkisa, Andrea. So tell me, What do you know of the Avatar's of Khaine?"

"I have heard of your races customs very little Talkisa, and i have never had to face you as an adversary, i have only heard rumours of what you refer to as the 'avatars', i understand they are formidable in battle, and appear as beings of fire, is this true"
he followed the seer towards a large Dome, he wondered what this was, but didnt want to appear as prying, he knew he was lucky to even be on a craftworld, no human or astartes had ever been near a craftworld that was at peace


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The Wraithbone doors slid open with a wave of Talkisa's hand, and the pair walked through the archway into the Dome of Crystal Seers. Here, immobile testaments to the ages gone by, many Farseers stood, clad in the crystal membrane of their skin. These were dozens of millennium old, and Talkisa admired them. But, the ancient had asked a question that went back to the Fall of the Eldar. "An Avatar is and incarnation of one of our Gods, Kaela Mensha Khaine. When our race fell from glory, Kaela Mensha Khaine fought with She Who Thirsts. She Who Thirsts had already feasted herself on the rest of our Gods, bar two others. Kaela Mensha Khaine was beaten be She Who Thirsts, but had damaged her too much for her to consume and destroy Kaela Mensha Khaine. So she broke him into pieces, and each piece found a craftworld. Once a year, we select a Young King, and Exarch who, should time arise, will stand and awake the Avatar. Such a time is upon us, and I have chosen the Young King. The ritual is upon us, and even I don't have the power to let you view it, not that I think you want to. Outsiders don't respond well to the Avatar, and he doesn't respond well back." Talkisa turned away from the dreadnought, thinking he may be about to say too much, or maybe he already had. "One thing you must understand Son of the Red Angel, the Avatar is not a thing to be reasoned with, he is a raw elemental force. A thing of unimaginable power, and the ONLY thing on this planet that can defeat a Keeper of Secrets." He turned back to the ancient. "You asked if he was a being of fire. His blood is molten iron, and his footsteps burn the ground. But that is not the most deadly thing about him. Not by far. Prey to you're Emperor that you never have to face a Wailing Doom. To the far east of our encampment, about 7 kilometres, is the drop zone for the rest of your Angels of Blood. Go to them. Tell them only of the warp gate. Tell them nothing of our meeting or our agreement. I will talk with you telepathically when my men our ready. We will co-ordinate an attack. We may only have one chance. Now go, and may the gods smile upon us this day" And with that Talkisa walked off, slowly enough to hear if the Dreadnought responded, but with purpose and a bold face in spite of what was about to take place here...


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko picked himself up from where he had been sitting. "Come on Horatius, we need a place to hide." He muttered. "Yes Master." Horatius rumbled. Kiko sprinted away, running towards the mountains. Horatius followed behind. The two of them sprinted until they reached the foot of a mountain. Without hesitation Kiko began to climb, Horatius easily following him. they climbed until they were high up, near the mountains peak. "Why are we here master?" Horatius asked. "This is going to be home sweet home for now." Kiko replied. "No one will find us up here, no one even comes here." Kiko used his Scythe to saw a sqaure shaped hole about 7 feet across. he took the sqaure rock he had sawed away from the mountain, and carved a tiny bit of its side away. "Perfect, I have a door now." he laughed. "Now to carve deeper in." he stabbed his scythe deep into the rock, making sure that it sloped downwards. he did this until he was about 400 feet in. "Now I must carve a room for me, and another for Horatius." Kiko thought. he turned around, and saw Horatius belching scarabs. the scarabs rushed to the walls, floors, and ceilings of the the tunnel, covering it. "I think I see what you are doing. you are reinforcing the ceilings, walls and floor of the tunnel. just leave the end so that the rock fits." Kiko said. "Yes Master." Horatius rumbled.........

Kiko and Horatius inspected their work. a room about 10 feet high stood before him, reinforced with necrodermis, and deep in the mountain. "Perfect." Kiko thought. "I have my new home. it is dry, reinforced, Horatius has his own room, the entryway is disguised and very high up, the Necrodermis coating reinforces the walls, ceilcings, and the roof so it wont collapse, makes it impossible to detect me, and adds even more protection to me, not like I need it. I am deep enough that most artillery would do nothing, and there is no way they would burn this mountain from orbit, I am not that important."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gorbgutz looked around seeing no signs of the Chaos boyz that his boss told him to find. “We’z been search’in for ‘ours,” yelled his mate Boogernutz over the headset,” we’z should ‘ead back now. Gorbgutz group had been flying around on their deffkopters for quiet awhile now, and were running low on fuel. 

“Fine, he yelled, letz go,” he yelled. Just as he turned he saw him, the Choas boyz boss leaned up against a tree, his helmet off, looking for targets. “ ‘ey, I foundz him, set down thar.” His deffkopter boyz roared to the ground, some smashing, roaring their insane laughter as they jumped off. Gorbgutz jumped off and started heading towards the Choas boy’z position. He hadn’t moved ten ft when a plasma lance struck his mate next to im.

“ ‘easy,” he yelled, “we’z not ‘ere to killa ya today. We’z wants a talk’in, see?” To Gorbgutz surprise, the marine stopped shooting his shoota, and said, “Then speak greenskin, but if I don’t like what I here, then I will kill you where you stand.

“Huh?, ‘ere ok.” Gorbgutz put his shoota down on the ground and hobbled over towards the marine. “Me boss ‘as a proposition for ya. See, he don’t wanna be ya enemy. He be athink’in dat we better off work’in together, see. Uh, what else…… oh ya. And ‘e also wants ta be aspeak’in with ya.” 

Gorbgutz motioned for his Mek boy with the radio to bring it over to him. The marine didn’t lower his pistol for a minute, but took the speaking device from the ork. A hiss of static, then a loud deep voice said, “Dis is Borzkin, mighty leada of da Bad Kursa, who iz dis?”

“My name is Myr ork, now speak your business before I burn your friends here,” the marine replied; still not dropping his gaurd. “Very well,” Borzkin continued, “I ‘ave a proposition for ya Choas boyz. “owz you’d like and wok together. See, your enemies is also da stink’in humez, so my wierdboyz tell me. Iz athink’in dat we wok together ta destroy de’m and take over da planet, har, har, har; whats ya say?.................................................. 



(OOC: I apologize. Myr, but I had to get into contact somehow, fell free to write the script for my deffkopter boyz if you like. My orks need ta know your answer.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

"i will take that as you requesting me to leave, i will go back to Truvia V and tell my brethren of the warpgate and explain to them what i have learnt, i will not mention our agreement, or even that i came across your path, i am intrigued to see your so called Avatar, i have fought in the presence of the Emperor, a god amongst men, it will be interesting to fight alongside a true God" 

with that he walked back in the direction him and his new 'friend' had come from bellowing as he walked away "i look forward to hearing from you my friend"


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko stepped out into the light of day. He activated Horatius's long range communication array, and broadcast the following message. "Hear me, all who are here on Truvia V, I rennouce my loyalty to the emperor, and I seek my own path. If you are a loyalist, beware, I am out to get you. If you do not follow the Emperor, I will find you. what I do to you if I find you depends." Here he changed to find Carlos and his squad. "Flee this planet, I do not want to kill you, but I will if I must." Kiko said quietly. He changed once again, this time broadcasting to the forces of Chaos. "This is Kiko, I am against the Emperor now, prehaps we could come to some arrangement." He switched the long range comn gear off. "Now we can't show our faces anywhere Loyalist controlled without being shot at." Kiko sighed. "Still, it was really satisfying to say."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Lucia watched the bickering between the necron and the Marine. Her weapons were still aimed at the Necron's head, even after he cut a tree to ribbons. The Necron was cursed. that was pretty sure. But by who?

Her sisters had just arrived and were aiming their weapons through the forest, scanning for any possible live Ork. 'Throw their bodies on a heap and burn them.' Lucia ordered all the sisters around her. 

Suddenly an Imperial Guard started talking to her. She revealed her tongue, which was covered in a large black tattoo, covered with all kinds of small runes. She hoped the Guard'd understand she couldn't speak anymore due to her oath. 

Her Imagifer came up. She could speak using a skull-probe forged by the Techpriests of mars.
"_We don't speak as we have sworn to be silent until the end of our lives_" came a robotic voice from the skull on top of the standard she carried.

Then Lucia turned around and started to go after the marines, together with the Imagifer. Lucia gave the command to the Imagifer to ask the rear marines to stop and seek contact with their commander. Lucia knew it was the one who had fought the biggest Orc. "_Tell him we might have an alliance._" came the robotic voice to the first marine who was willing to listen.

Suddenly a pile of black smoke rose into the sky. The bodies had been lit. 'We have to move. This'll show our position. Leave the guard if they don't want to come.' Lucia commanded.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, get ready to find your friends Necron dude.


“Whata ya want runt,” Borzkin roared at a Gretchin standing before his tent. “Um, Great Lord of All, a voice haz broadcasted acroz all da channelz. Iz talk’in som ‘umanz gibberish.” Borzkin stomped over to the communications area where his Meks had set up shop. The gargant’s body had been broughten down, and the Meks had eager started constructing the rest of it. A small makeshift smeltry was casting the metal needed, and already the monster was three stories high. In another day or two it would be visible over the mountains, and Borzkin new at that point that his base wasn’t gonna be so secret after that. Borzkin left his Meks there work while he moved to the communications array in the tent behind that workshop.

As he entered, he caught the end of the voice say, “………follow the Emperor, I will find you. What I do to you if I find you depends." Ooohh, ‘e dinks ‘es so smart. Iz chopz ;im up when I get da chance, har, har, har. He turned to the Mek operator, “where do ya dink ‘es iz right now?” The Mek, who seemed preoccupied, turned and handed Borzkin a piece of wood with glyphs on it. Borzkin was enraged, and grabbed the Mek and slammed him up against a pile of steel. “Wherez ‘e at, Mek,” he roared, squeezing his chokehold on the Mek. “Wez dinks……… ‘e over near da………Necron boyz entrance boss.” 

Borzkin let the pathetic ork go and moved towards the area where his speed freaks had set up shop. He reached the area and roared, “Alright you lot, get out ‘ere, NOW!!!” Immediately, he called for his trukk, which pulled up next to him a few minutes later, a crazed, insane drive at the wheel. 

“Where to boss?” Borzkin mounted the trukk and turned, finding Nuzzgrond, his speed freak lieutenant looking at him. “Wez gonna go krumpin us dat skelly boyz. Wez cannot letz ‘im reach da black doors. Free teeth for da one dat bring me ‘is ‘ead.”
Gunning the engine, the small war party took off over the hill and out too where the Necron was last reported. Iz gotta stop dat Necron, Borzkin thought, oderwize it will be like Nezdreg all again.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros had been lost in though, making arrangements when one of his men, a marine by the name of Valadus, came up to him. "Sir, a skull probe from the sisters followed us here. It seems they wish to make an alliance.", the marine had said. Directing his thoughts towards the idea for a moment, Zeros took into account several factors. The orks were obviously on the planet for some reason, though then again, it wouldn't shock him if they were here just for a fight. Either way it turned out, the orks had to be cleansed from Truvia V. The forces of chaos had obviously opened up a rift to the warp and if that wasn't addressed soon, the hordes of daemons would come streaming through. And then there was that Assessing his resources, Zeros decided that allying with the sisters certainly couldn't hurt and he turned to face Valadus, "Send word for their leader to meet with me."

The ship in orbit had made plenty of scans of Truvia and by now had a decent knowledge of the planet's makeup and from what Zeros gathered, the main bulk of chaos forces was to the west of his location and the large encampment of orks was further to the south. He remembered what the necron being had said about a force of necrons in the north mountain range. Taking a look at some images of the local area, Zeros noticed that not too far from here was a large complex of power generators. It appeared that from the intel gathered that these generators supplied the capital city with power generated from underground thermal vents. He gathered the assault team with their sergeant, directing them to take out the generators. He could trust in his sergeant to get the job done. In the meanwhile, he heard the roar of thunderhawks bringing equipment down to the site and soon after disembarking, the construction machinery was busy underway enforcing defenses. Other thunderhawks brought more battle-brothers down from orbit. Soon the heavy weapons would be brought down. A particularly nasty tank that Zeros loved to use was the Baal class predator and he knew that it would be particularly effective against an enemy as numerous as the orks.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko was outside of his cave high atop a mountain, listening to the radio chatter of various forces. The Marines were bringing in heavy stuff, that could be a problem if he went down. the witchunters and the Astares were making an alliance. "The Orks are looking for the tomb, better watch them, It could come in handy." Kiko thought. He zeroed in on the Ork war party. "Borzkin, this is the Outcast, I am interested in your destination, when you find the necrons tomb tell me its coordinates. If you fail to do so, I will tip the Imperial forces as to where your base is, and what it being built there. If you do tell me, I might tell what I want with those necrons, and we might even have an alliance." Kiko walked slowly towards the entryway of his cave, and ducked inside. "Stay out here, Horatius." he said sternly. Horatius chirped once in response as Kiko sprinted deep into his lair. He had found a massive underground cavern, easily a mile high, and who knows how wide. "A perfect place to hide my plans." he thought. his "plans." was sitting there, not even close to complete, but imposing none the less. The first layer of a massive pyramid stood before him, made out of necrodermis, it easily took up two thirds of the cavern. "I need more manpower to get this done within the next millennium, hence the reason I need those Necrons." Kiko thought.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A marine came to Lucia. He was clad in the usual red of the blood angels. Lucia looked at him, while he still approached her. The skull probe had just reached the imagifer again, and then Lucia noticed something. This wasn't their leader, but he could be a negotiator. 'Make our guest feel welcome' she signalled to the sisters around her.

The imagifer came up. She'd have to translate Lucia's handsingals to words. Lucia had always wondered why she didn't need one, but the imagifer did. Then the marine stood in front of her, in all his glory. "Captain Zeros wishes to meet." the marine spoke. Lucia made some handsigns and the skull-probe spoke: "_Fine, we will follow you to where we can meet your captain, Zeros_" it spoke.

Lucia singalled to a battle sister. 'I want you to make sure we get reinforcements. At least some Immolators. Both for the anti-tank and anti-infantry role. We also need more melee attacking. We're facing both Orks and Necrons. Also tell them we might have witchcraft on this planet. That pressing feeling is probably a warpgate.' Lucia paused a few seconds. 'We also need a good base. So ask for building-servitors and supplies to build a base.' The sister nodded and walked off. All the remaining sisters followed Lucia, who in turn followed the marine to their camp.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin was enraged by what he heard over his communications unit. Somehow, the Necron boyz had jacked into his Meks system and had cornered him like a rat. Borzkin could destroy him, and easy job, might cost alot of boyz, but it'd be worth it. However, Borzkin thought about his beloved gargant, figuring an allaince with these skellyton boyz might profit him against Chaos.

Grabbing th comms unit, he pushed the on button. "Dis iz Borzkin, ya stink'in skelly. Iz sayz dis; we talks, see? I waz 'eading to crush ya, but we both might profit from dis "alliance." Meet me at da bottom of da hill, NOW!" Roraing the last word with all the hate he could musta, he turned back to his operator. "Any word fro da deffkoptas on da Chaos boyz?"

No boss," replied the gretchin, "'e's still dar, and da deffkopta crew iz watch'in him closely, see." Suddenly an idea sprung into his head. _What if iz makez da allaince with both da skelliez and da Chaos boyz._ He suddenly smiled a wicked grin, knowing that he would definitly crush the stupid humanz for good.

Suddenly, up ahead, his lead trukk vanished in a ball of green fire. A burst of machine gun fire, more explosions, a crash off to his left. "Stop da trukk NOW!," he roared, and jumped off, moving to the front. As he thought, the damn Necron stood before him, having killed the scouty orks up front. 

"Lets talk greenskin, I ain't got all day," it said in its deathly metallic voice...................


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaldas stood naked whilst the Warlocks of Ulthwe painted the runes of Kaela Mensha Khaine over his entire body in a crimson paint that mimicked the veins of molten iron that flowed through the incarnation of the Bloody-handed God. His crisp skin was now almost entirely covered in these deep orange and red coloured runes. He was frankly terrified of what was to come. None bar the Young King were permitted to enter the Counsel chamber whilst the ceremony was taking place. All that was known was that one exarch entered, a scream was heard had the Avatar exited. What became of the Young King is never known, as nothing remains of him or her. All the exarchs from every temple had began to gather here. Dark Reapers, Howling Banshees, fellow Striking Scorpions, all were gathered to witness a terrible and magnificent event. Talkisa was here even, his old friend. The Farseer walked over to Kaldas and embraced him like a Brother. "It is a brave thing you are doing here today friend. Your name will be recorded in legends for you deeds" Talkisa said, with his voice heavy with regret of having to send his friend to an almost certain death. "Friend, I have lived a good life, and fought with honour. But do not remember me until the battle is done. For what good will it serve if we sat back and watched as this world burned with the light of Chaos. I prey for your continued survival, that I might meet you in the Infinity Circuit soon" Kaldas responded frankly. Anything that was left unsaid by him now would go unsaid and unrecorded for the rest of eternity. He turned and addressed the Exarchs present "Brothers, do not morn my demise, but rejoice that I go to awake the Avatar of Kaela Mensha Khaine so that this world, and Ulthwe herself, may be saved. Remember what you have learnt, and fight with honour, with pride, and without fear! The Great Enemy thinks she has this world. Let her try and take it from us!" There was a great roar of approval from all the warriors gathered, and as if to signify that those were the last words to ever be spoken by Kaldas, the exarch of the Striking Scorpions temple, the great wraith-bone door swung open to revel a cold, lifeless statue with a great sword. Kaldas breathed deeply, the very air seeming to burn his wind-pipe. And so, he walked into the chamber of the Avatar of Khaine, his last act as a mortal man.

The doors slammed shut behind Kaldas and Talkisa started to lead the exarchs in hymns of battle and litanies of war in praise to Kaela Mensha Khaine, the Bloody-Handed God. He secretly wished that the Ancient of Sanguinius could have been here, for it was a truely wonderful thing, but Talkisa knew within his heart that the warrior would not have been permitted, it was a miracle that he was allowed to walk the craftworld for a brief moment. One song of praise flowed into the next, and minutes passed into hours. Talkisa knew that this was all borrowed time, and that back on Truvia V the eldar were making ready for war in ernest. She Who Thirst would not have this planet, Talkisa and the Avatar would make sure of that. But how long would it take? Talkisa had been at rituals when it had taken weeks to wake the Young King, and sometimes it scarcely took moments. Even as these thoughts were passing through his mind, as scream echoed from the chamber and the doors were blasted open, and there in all his resplendent glory stood the Avatar of Kaela Mensha Khaine, and Talkisa's breath was stolen from him.

Kaldas heard the doors slam behind him, but didn't other to turn his head to check if he was right. In the center, like a true King, the Avatar sat on a throne, his hand firmly grasped around his sword. Other than the Avatar the room was bare, no beauty to adorn it. As if any gem, jewel or precious metal could stand in the face of the raw power of the Avatar. Kaldas took his time and walked around the Avatar surveying every intricate feature of it's body. Lacing it's body were deep groves where the molten iron blood would flow. It displayed a fanged maw, which spewed forth fire of the purest kind. And in the center of it's face were the terrible eyes of the God, eyes which burned mere mortals to dried husks. As Kaldas finished making his way around, he sat in a mediative position in front of this God. It might have only been moments, or it could have ben hours, even days, but Kaldas had no way of telling. He was isolated, apart from the cold Avatar. With every passing second, the air temperature seemed to raise. Kaldas was sweating enough to fill entire lakes, and could no longer stand to sit, and had to stand before the Avatar, like a guilty man before his judge. One bead of sweat seemed to grab a portion of the crimson paint, and is fell to the floor. The floor fissiled slightly, and the droplet left a blood red crater. Suddenly, more stared to fall, a thousand tiny droplets all hammering the floor, creating a burning stream of blood. This stream snakes it's way to the Avatar's feet, and set them on fire. This fire spread to the upper thighs, and then the whole legs, then the upper body, and then finally, the burning eyes of Kaela Mensha Khaine were set on fire with a blees'd flame. Kaldas stared straight into the eyes of this God. His body melted away and his spirit was absorbed into the giant consciousness of the God of war. He was the Avatar and the Avatar was him, along with every other Young King. And then, the doors flung open, and Kaela Mensha Khaine walked once again amongst his children...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As Andrea left the Webway Gate he thought to himself 'i hope i get the chance to visit Talkisa and his world again, never have i seen such beauty' 

He checked his scanners for life signs, nothing... so he set off at top speed due east from the Eldar Encampment, hoping nobody had seen him there, he soon spotted lifesigns flitting across his scanners, but none were heading towards him, so he kept his course, still remembering the beauty of the Eldar world, even their weapons of warcraft were beautiful he wished he was more Eldar in appearance he hated his appearance, it was so... bulky, he fished he was slender like the Eldar walkers were... but enough of the nonsense... he had a mission at hand he had to convince Zeros that they must attack the Keeper of Secrets and close the warp gate, he hoped that Talkisa would be in Contact soon. 

As he thought some more about the Grace of the Eldar he felt what he could only assume was Excitement, he was going to get the chance to fight alongside an actual God. as these thought flowed through his ming he saw the Astartes encampment on the horizon he calculated that he could reach it in thirteen minutes at the speed he was moving


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James looked around. All of this was happening so fast.
_More Necrons!_
And of course there was the fact that he was now in a small alliance with the Astartes and the Sisters.
The he turned to "Carlos"
'Carlos, tell me, is there any other ships in orbit other than Astartes and Sister classes,' James questioned.
The necron looked slightly puzzeld but then replied in his grating metallic voice.
'There is but one, it is a Dauntless class cruiser,' he said.
'Good, get inot contact with them, tell them to send down some Stormtroopers, and a Valkyrie,' James ordered.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko was snooping on the guard squad, using the equipment he had put into "Carlos". It one of many things that made Carlos different from a normal warrior. Not only could Kiko see, hear smell, feel, whatever Carlos-II felt, he could also control him remotely, among other things. "They won't even realize that he is still really my puppet." Kiko thought. he listened intently. "they don't know, they don't realize that there are actually a few necron ships in orbit? hah!" Kiko thought. "they must be Shroud class light cruisers, probably here to observe the fight."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Lucia looked at the primitive base camp of the marines. Weren't they planning to reinforce this place? Or were they underway? She heard thunderhawk engines. They probably were just starting up the reinforcements. 'We do have to make sure we don't become their slaves. Astartes tend to think like that about us. We also have to indicate there are multiple witches on this planet. Our recordings have shown multiple signs.' She informed the imagifer.

The marine stopped in front of a small building. "Here it is." he said.
Lucia walked in and made some handsigns to the imagifer. "_Greetings. I am Lucia von Bodengraph, canonness of the silent sisterhood. As you might have noticed there are multiple witches and heretics on this planet. I hope we can offer eachother assistance by supporting eachother._" she spoke to Zeros


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin was still extremely agitated from the previous days encounter with the Necron. 

"Stop da trukk NOW!," he roared, and jumped off, moving to the front. As he thought, the damn Necron stood before him, having killed the scouty orks up front. "Lets talk greenskin, I ain't got all day," it said in its deathly metallic voice. Borzkin approached it saying,” I ‘eard uz wontz ta talk. Den get talk’in, skelly, before me dakka starts talk’in for ya.

It was at this time that the Necron spasmed, and dropped to the ground, green electricity flowing from its neck. Borzkin was bewildered, so he approached the Necron and prodded its head with his gun. Seeing no reaction, he looked around, wondering what was happening. Then, in his orky mind, he realized that it was a fake. Borzkin howled a scream of rage that bounced off the mountains and had some of his orks covering their ears. “’Ear me, you skelly boyz. Iz iz Warboss Borzkin, and Iz vow to find ya, for trick’in me ‘ere today.” He turned an stomped on the Necron until it was nothing but spare parts lying around. With that, Borzkin had stormed off to his trukk, and returned to base.

Now Borzkin’s thoughts drifted away from the incident and into the present. He looked up at his Gargant, its form now defined by all sorts of huge weapons banks, and towering gun emplacements. It would be finished in another day or two, and then Borzkin would be able to see his most precious engine of destruction walk forth from his mountain stronghold, and reap havoc on the forces below. Then, Borzkin thought with a smile, da real fun will begin.


(OOC: Kiko, if you want an allaince, you gotta talk to Borzkin, otherwise theres no point, and it will not end good for either of us.)


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

( I don't like you jacking my character, emperorshand

"Horatius, I must go down the world once more." Kiko sighed. "Query: Do you want me to come with." Horatius rumbled. "No time, gotta move." Kiko grabbed his scythe from its place on a rack on the wall, and sprinted out into the open air. he kept running towards the edge and jumped over the edge into thin air.......

"This was a really stupid idea." Kiko thought as he tumbled through the air. "I don't know what was stupider, trying to make an alliance with Orks, or jumping off the edge of a cliff." Kiko had managed to stabilize himself, Now he was falling feet first. He could see the Orks as specks now, specks that were growing rapidly larger. "Please let me not crash into the middle of the party, I don't need that." Kiko prayed, and steeled himself.......

WHUMP!

Kiko hit the ground, making a crater right in the middle of the ork base. Kiko got up slowly. "that was fun." Kiko thought. He grabbed the edge of the crater, and lifted himself up. "Fuck, why did I have land in the middle of the base, Is someone cursing me here?" Kiko groaned.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC: I haven't had internet for the past few days, sorry I haven't posted anything.)

After a few hours of waiting, Myr could feel that his body had fully healed itself. His marine metabolism and chaos gifts allowed him to heal his serious wound in a short amount of time.
During the time he was waiting Myr thought about what would would happen when he went to the Gate and had to face the Daemon, bringing news of defeat. That wouldn't go well. He'd be lucky to walk out of that as a spawn.
While still deep in thought, Myr heard movement nearby. Raising his bot pistol, he saw some orks. He fired once, blowing a hole through the orks neck.
“ ‘easy,”yelled an ork that looked to be in charge, “we’z not ‘ere to killa ya today. We’z wants a talk’in, see?”
"Speak then."
“Huh?, ‘ere ok.” the 'leader' put his shoota down on the ground and hobbled over towards Myr. “Me boss ‘as a proposition for ya. See, he don’t wanna be ya enemy. He be athink’in dat we better off work’in together, see. Uh, what else…… oh ya. And ‘e also wants ta be aspeak’in with ya.” 
_Now, why would an ork warboss need MY help?_
"He wants to talk with me, does he?"
"Ye, we got a speaky box that you can talk to him with."
Some ork walked over and handed Myr a metal box with blinky lights, and a metal rod coming out of the top. Ork engineering at it's finest.
“Dis is Borzkin, mighty leada of da Bad Kursa, who iz dis?”
"My name is Ork, what do _you_ want?"
“I ‘ave a proposition for ya Choas boyz. “owz you’d like and wok together. See, your enemies is also da stink’in humez, so my wierdboyz tell me. Iz athink’in dat we wok together ta destroy de’m and take over da planet, har, har, har; whats ya say?"
_By the warp, this is perfect!_
"_I'd_ love to join forces with you, but, sadly, if you want the chaos daemons on you side you need to talk with the Keeper of Secrets."
"I don't tink he'll listen to me."
"No, but he won't be in charge for long."
"Eh?"
"You see...Borzkin? The Eldar are summoning an Avatar as we speak. It will charge straight into the Keeper, and the two will battle. Who ever wins the dual will be seriously wounded, and will retreat with their army to lick wounds. Then-"
"Den me an ma boyz 'll crush dem an rule dis 'ere planet!"
_Or you could do that yes. But thank you for making my job easier, ork._
"Exactly, you knew just what my plan was. You're a smart ork, arn't you?"
"Well ya I'z iz smart, i'm da warboss!"
"Of course, of course. Now, where can we meen Borzkin?"
"Oh, mah boyz'll take ya to ma base. But I got ta go do sumthin' so you may be back at the base before meh."
With that the lights stopped blinking and the radio turned off. Myr stood up and handed the radio back th the ork. Myr holstered his bolt pistol but kept his Blissgiver in his right hand.
"Well letz go I guess..." the 'leader' said.
"What you name?" Myr asked.
"Me? Oh, I'm Gorbgutz."
"Alright Gorbgutz, lets head out." even as he finished the sentence Myr's incredible hearing could pick up bikes in the distance. 
Psychicly, Myr contacted his bikers and had them come to him. 
"Sir, what is this? You joining these...scum?!" Riinus growled, bloter not 2ft away from Grobgutz face.
"Stand down Riinus. I'll explain later."
"No! Explain now!" Riinus snapped pointing the bolter at Myr now. "Tell me, _sir!"_
"Riinus, let it go, lets just tell the daemon-" Churgon said before being cut off by Myr.
"Tell the daemon what, Churgon?" Myr asked a hint of anger in his voice.
Churgon, now scared stuttered out his next words. "W-We were sent t-to...detain...you..."
Eyes glowing a deep purple, Myr dropped his Blissgiver and grabbed Riinus and Churgon's heads and held them for a short while. During this time their bodies went stiff. Finally releasing, then, their arm sagged at their sides and the stood, swaying some, as if drunk.
"You are my men. You will listen to know others. You are my bodyguard."
"Yes, my lord" the automatons answered as one.
_Good._Myr snarled.
Myr picked up his Blissgiver and put his helmet back on before following the orks into the forest. After awhile they came to a clearing. In this area, orks pladded around, iching for a fight, and grots ran around franticly, caring out tasks for their masters. In the middle of the clearing, there was a gargant. It was not finished yet, but Myr could tell that it would be 'soon' (soon for a vehicle that size could be 2 weeks or 2 years). Gorbgutz walked off with his men after telling Myr he could roam around the encampment. Myr walked towards the gargant, automatons in tow.
When he reached the bottom of the titian, Myr spotted a bigger ork that was yelling at teams of grots as the climbed down form the large machine, while others climbed up carrying pieces of metal, bolts or other strange tools. Myr approached the ork.
"Quite amazing isn't it..."
"Wat...? Oh! Dat, yeah, shez mah baby" the ork said, patting the armored 'foot'.
"Do you know where the 'Warboss' is?" Myr asked.
"Ye, he went...dat way!" the ork said pointing.
_Thanks a lot, stupid animal._
Walking away from the gargant, Myr began to look for a place to build his 'quarters'. While doing so a group of about 20 boyz walked up to Myr and his men.
"Well, well, well." the one said. "If it izent the boss' new favorite." 
"Hello there. And who would you be? The welcoming comity?"
"I'z iz da welcoming commite." The ork said try to understand what Myr just said.
Laughing, Myr turned to leave, but before he had his back fully to the ork, the ork grabbed his choppa and raised it to attack. Moving with unnatural speed, Myr dodged the attack and simultaneously slashed the ork with his Blissgiver. Myr attacked in a way so that the blade would only draw blood, a wound that an ork would normally ignore. But this was no normal weapon. The ork droped to his knees, before falling and having a seizure that broke his spine, but the body still flailed. When finally stopping, the other orks prepared to charge when a voice rang out in the camp.
Borzkin was back.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"It seems the forces of chaos are planning an alliance with the orks." Kiko thought as he saw three chaos space marines near the gargent. Orks were running towards both the Chaos Space Marines and himself, weapons in their green hands. "I have come to meet with Borzkin, so back off or I swear I will chop you into little bits, greenskins." Kiko yelled, brandishing his scythe. One charged towards him, and Kiko cleaved him in half. "Come and get some, I dare you." Kiko snarled to the remaining orks, and he sensed they were about to charge, but a voice stopped them. "Borzkin." Kiko thought with a sense of relief. "Now I don't have to waste time decimating Borzkin's warband with my scythe, and I can go on trying to reach an agreement with Borzkin, and seeing as there are some forces of chaos, maybe I could get an agreement from them, too."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC BrassLord: I waited for you to respond to my last post. when you did, you completely ignored my ork. I didn't GM, i just kept the story flowing. If you don't like how my stories running, let me know and we'll work it out)


It was better than even Borzkin could have imagined himself. The Chaos boyz had come right into his camp, looking for alliance. In addition, the skelly boyz from earlier had shown himself, and had literally given his hidden location away. Borzkin was so pleased, but realized that work was ahead; for this was only going to end in one of two ways.
Borzkin had had his orks rig the camp with explosive all over, except near his precious gargant. He had made the boy laugh when he told them to “pretend to be oofgaurdz.” Now he would see what would become of these two rivals of his. Borzkin realized that he had to win them over; otherwise it would end badly for all of them. Either they worked together, or Borkin was about to get a really good fight.

Borzkin saw that some of his orks were causing a ruckus with the Chaos command, and that one attempted to attack him. Borzkin roared his displeasure, its sound echoing off the mountain ranges causing a small landslide.

“’E’s my guest, ya runtz, and ya do best ta rememba dat or I stompz ya flat.” Borkin stomped over to where the Choas boyz war boss was standing. He hadn’t come along, bringing two friends. He motioned over to the Necron,” get ova ‘ere skelly, before ya get ripped by da boyz, har, har, har.” The Necron gave him a menacing look, even through its metallic face, and walked over to where the Chaos boyz stood.

“Right you lot, lissen up,” he said, pacing to emphasize his point. “I brought ya ‘ere ta make dat alliance wif ya. Skelly,” he turned, pointing a big green finger into the Necrons chest. He was almost a foot taller than the Necron, but if it intimidated the Necron, it didn’t show. “ You and Iz ‘ave no problema. You Chaos boyz,” he said with more menace,” we ‘ad a good fight, but now we’ needz ta work tagatha.” Borzkin was only alittle taller than the Chaos warboss. He eyed the shiny spear the Necron had, wondering if he could get one for his trophy rack one day.

Drifiting back to reality, Borkin continued,” Right, datz all Iz ‘ad ta say ta ya. Now you make da decision on wat you wants for yaselfz.” Borkin stood there, towering in all his glory, feeling himself to be the center of the world. _Eider way_, he thought, _we’ gonna ‘ave us a propa fight, har, har, har. _


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"Revenge. Revenge on the Astares for mocking me. revenge on the Imperium for branding me a Necron despite the fact I was loyal to the emperor." Kiko spun his scythe in a hypnotic fashion as he spoke. "I have a grudge to settle, but I can't do it alone. I need more time to finish my plan. You need me to make sure you don't get obliterated by my plan." Kiko chuckled, a deep and sinister sound. "It all boils down to me needing your help finishing my plan to get revenge. I need little more, since I don't need you to not bother me after you conquer the planet, since no one can breath up there without tanked oxygen." He laughed. "I need help to prevent the Imperium's forces from finding my base. They haven't found me yet, but they will eventually. It is hard for most to get up there, but they can and will. If they find my base, they will find my plan before it is ready."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"…………………I need help to prevent the Imperium's forces from finding my base. They haven't found me yet, but they will eventually. It is hard for most to get up there, but they can and will. If they find my base, they will find my plan before it is ready." The Necron whirled his arced stick around in a hypnotic fashion that caught the nearby orks in its majestic wake.

Borzkin was not one of those average orks. The fact that the Necron had offer protection from his plan to conquer the planet, a planet that Borzkin had plans for. He turned on the Necron saying,” Ya come inta me camp and dare ta dreten me, skelly. I offa ya me ‘elp, and ya threatenz me.” Borzkin glared at the Necron, as his hate and malice spilled off him in droves. “Iz ‘as an entire base full o’me boyz ‘ere, even you are not invincible.” Borkin new his secret weapon was ready if he needed to use it, but he hoped that his orkiness would persuade the skelly. Still, Borkin was deeply insulted.

“Now skelly boyz, one mar time, do ya need me ‘elp or not. I will ‘elp ya, but ya not gonna insult me, Boss Bor"…………………I need help to prevent the Imperium's forces from finding my base. They haven't found me yet, but they will eventually. It is hard for most to get up there, but they can and will. If they find my base, they will find my plan before it is ready." The Necron whirled his arced stick around in a hypnotic fashion that caught the nearby orks in its majestic wake.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"I acutally do. I know you know where the entrance to a necron tomb is. I need the necrons in the tombs to finish my plan in time." Kiko chuckled. "If my plan succeeds, we will have another powerful ally to help us here. the Imperium wouldn't stand a chance. a Gargent...... and a C'tan. that is what we are talking about here. However, I need the cordinates to the entrance of the tomb to get the man power to finish my plan. That, and I could reactivate launch any Necron ships buried beneath the planet's surface from the tomb. If we wiped out the Imperium ships in orbit, they would not be able to get any reinforcements groundside, and by the time they got a distress call away, it would be too late."


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC: @ The Brass Lord, nothing wrong with it, but the way you said it, it sounded like you'd have god running around with the gargant. I know you mean the nighbringer/decever but I thought it sounded funny.)

Listening to the warboss, Myr couldn't help but notice that Borzkin thought he was all powerful. Bringing a talking necron _and_ chaos marine to his base. He smiled as the ork stood there, making himself as physically intimidating at possible. Back straight, shoulders back chest puffed out and flexing his muscles. While the necron on the other hand had his own psychological weapon. He was twirling his scythe in intricate circles, catching surrounding orks in a trance. However, both seemed unaffected by the other. Myr, at this point, decided to stay out of the 'negotiations'. What was happening now was between the xenos and undead.
Crossing his arms, Myr waited patiently, but he knew it looked like he was impatient. 
Psychicly, Myr told his marines to switch their guns to full-auto, as Borzkin and Kiko began to raise their voices. To Myr's displeasure, the click of the bolters was louder than he would have wished, he knew that he was about to questioned, which made him smile under his helmet even more.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko heard the click of guns goings on full auto mode. He radioed Horatius. "Horatius, I need you ASAP." "Statement: Affirmative,I am coming." Horatius rumbled. "Query: Having trouble down there?" "No.... Well there is potential right now." Kiko muttered. "I just need to show them I have friends as well. I will mark your landing point
" Kiko returned his focus to the world and he carved a skull symbol into the ground behind him, and then poured a foul liquid into the symbol's form. He took a lighter out, and lit the liquid. it produced a foul smelling green smoke. "Well I all have to do is wait for Horatius to come down." Kiko thought.



Horatius peered over the edge of the cliff. He found the blue smoke, and took 5 steps back.Horatius ran full speed when he got the entrance of the cave. He jumped over the cliff, and fell towards the earth, right on target.......

"5 seconds till my companion arrives, Borzkin." Kiko chuckled. "5...4...3...2...1...."

WHUMP a large crater had appeared behind Kiko, obleriating the symbol, and throwing dirt everywhere. Horatius was unaffected by the fall. he had drawn his limbs close right before impact. Now he uncurled them, and got up, grabbing the edge of the crater as a lot of curious and hostile orks looked inside the crater. Horatius crushed an Ork as he grabbed the edge of the pit, and hauled himself up. He towered over both Borzkin and Kiko by a good deal, and nearby orks backed away.

"My companion has arrived." Kiko smiled.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Talkisa bathed in the light of the Avatar's roaring molten form. He could feel his skin start to dry and crack from the heat until he was forced to turn his face away. Aside from having the effect of boosting morale and inspiring fear and awe into the heart of their enemies, the Avatar awakened even Talkisa's restless warrior spirit and cried out for blood. The Avatar was a truly terrible, and yet serially beautiful, sight to behold. His Wailing Doom had taken the form of a great sword upon this awakening. Talkisa had seen it manifest as as a spear and an axe, but Talkisa had a special fondness for watching Khaine's sword split the world asunder. Even as he was admiring the Avatar's bless'd from, he remembered they still had work to do. Th warp gate was still open, and needed to be closed as of first importance. Talkisa left the crowd of exarchs and ran for the webway gate. As he fell through into the material realm, the magnificent light of the craftworld left him, and was replaced by a dull light of this world. Away from the Avatar, Talkisa felt cold and slightly empty. But he did not have time to indulge such pleasures, he needed to contact the Son of Sanguinius, and get him to direct his attack to the warp gate simultaneously. He needed to do it fast, as the Avatar would not wait for him. He reached out into the aether and searched for the Dreadnought's consciousness. He found it and pervaded his mind. He had made it back to his forces camp safely. *Good, we need every ally we can on this planet* Talkisa thought. "My friend..." Talkisa spoke into Andrea's mind "...the time has come. The Avatar is awake, and we will be moving soon towards the warp gate. I care not how you get your forces to attack the heathens, only that you do. Hurry, for we are out of time." Talkisa remained knelt on the floor, searching the future for every strand that could help them, and every path they needed to avoid, for he knew once the Avatar stepped through the webway portal, the was no turning back...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Andrea had just reached the Space Marine Encampment when he heard a familiar voice in his head My friend... the time has come. The Avatar is awake, and we will be moving soon towards the warp gate. I care not how you get your forces to attack the heathens, only that you do. Hurry, for we are out of time."

Andrea Moved Quickly to the centre of the camp and activated his VoxCaster and announced his plan "Brothers, i have seen the Chaos Forces they were weakened by the Previous battle, if we strike now we may be able to shut the Warpgate they have opened" as he thought about his Farseer Friend he noticed some Witch Hunters, this might not work as well as he had planned "f we are going to strike we must move now, i hope you will join me"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"Man, ya damn skelly and Chaos boy dar so gunhoe. Ya need ta chill. You,” Borzkin whirled on the Chaos leader. “Ya don’t fool me, do ya know who I i. I is da baddezt boss around, I saw ya little scheme before ya even ‘ought o’it. I got a trap laid ‘ere, so if ya really want me help. Put ya gun down, oderwize me boy will tear ya apart. Borzkin’s neared at the Chaos leader, smelling the betrayal that he was thinking about. Borzkin was no fool, having grown up in ork society, in which betrayal was only second nature. His secret weapon was standing by, but Borzkin new that if he used it, his upper hand here would be gone.

Suddenly a large THUD heraldred the arrival of another Necron, an elongated oval shape spider with six claw looking protrusions. Suddenly one of the Mek z nearby went nuts running towards the new monster. “Ooooo, looky, new toyz, let me kustomiz……….,” and dropped dead from a burst from Borzkins Snazzgun. “Ok, mov’in on, Necron, me speed freakz will take ya to ya oder skelly friends. Don’t try anyfing funny.” He turned away and marched over to the Choas boyz. “Now, make ya mind Choas boyz, eider take da offa, or get squished. Ya choice hummiez……………………………………………


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

_It's a good thing I have a helmet on._ Thought Myr, who's smile covered most of his face at this point. The ork had reacted just as Myr could have predicted, typical of a xenos. The necorn's tomb spider's arrival had been...interesting. It crawled out of the crater, undamaged, quite a feat. 
“Now, make ya mind Choas boyz, eider take da offa, or get squished. Ya choice hummiez?"
Myr's smile had shrunk to a grin, he didn't want to be part of the conversation yet. Damn bolt guns. They should be quieter...
"Warboss Borzkin," Myr said, sounding as suave as he could, "You seem eager to have more man power on you side, but, with all due respect, what do we get out of this. More specifically, what do _I_ get out of this. The necron simply wants a _home_, but what will I get out of this besides the smell of ork on my precious armor?" Myr began to rub the faces stretched over his shoulder guards.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

…………………More specifically, what do I get out of this. The necron simply wants a home, but what will I get out of this besides the smell of ork on my precious armor?" Borzkin looked at the Choas boyz leader with a query look. “Ya getz a good fight, and resource dat you can use, har, har, har, whata stupid question!”

The Chaos leader looked Borzkin in the eye, a thing that no ork would dare to do. He turned around and put a plasma shot into a nearby ammunition dump, which exploded, blowing more than one ork to kingdom come. Turning back, he said, “Resources are replaceable, land can be gain through easier methods. One last time, ork, what do I get out of this.” Borzkin was laughing the entire time, him and the orks around him finding the explosion to be extremely funny. He turned back to the Chaos, knowing that now his hand had been forced. 

“For ya information, Chaos boyz, we don’t got nutt’in ta offa you. I came ‘ere with me boy to finish building me gargant, me Morky’z Death. Once yer done, we’ gonna go tad a next planet we’z find and demolish it, hahahaahah. So I offa ya da planet, Chaos boyz, as long as me gargant is finished. ‘Ow about dat eh??”


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"I will be off now." Kiko bounded away, looking for Borzkin's speed freakz.." He found them quickly. 3 orkz mounted on warbikes. He saw a fourth bike sitting nearby. Kiko swore. "Does he realize I don't think I can make it work for me?" Kiko wondered. He saw Borzkin looking at him, smirking. "Think you can make me run?" Kiko thought. "We will see who has the last laugh after I modify this bike a bit." He turned to Horatius. "I am going to need a lot of scarabs, Horatius." "Affirmative." Horatius rumbled, and started to spew scarabs, which swarmed over the empty bike, modifying it. "I will have a proper ride soon." Kiko thought smugly.

10 minutes later, the scarabs were done, and the bike was ready to be turned on. Externally, the only things different was the lack of a back wheel, and the removal of the standard ork guns. Internally, It was a lot different. How different, Kiko wasn't sure, but it was different. The Orks laughed at it "It goin nowhere." One roared. Kiko sat down in it, and looked at the dashboard. He saw a steering wheel, several switches, and a lever as well as two pedals. He flicked one switch marked "ON", and felt the rear end lift off the ground. The Orks gasped. "Forward." Kiko muttered to the Speed freakz, who took a moment to respond. "Yes, skelly." they roared and took off, Kiko following them.

(He had to modify the bike. You have to remember Kiko weighs a lot more than your average ork, the Bike probably wouldn't have supported his weight otherwise)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James looked at the ten stormtroopers gathered around him.
_'Hello boys,'_ he said casually, they looked at him.
*They probably don't understand the new "Carlos"*
'Guys, he's on our tem, just don't piss him off,' James said.
_'Yes sir,'_ was the only response James got.
_Ok, lets load up into the Valkyrie,'_ James said as he, "Carlos", Alexander and the stormtroopers loaded up into the Valkyrie.
James then activated his com-bead.
_'Hey Zeros, me and the boys are gonna go scout out the area a bit, we'll be back soon.'_


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko realized "Carlos" was approaching. He saw a shadow pass over head. "A Valkyrie." Kiko thought. "The guardsmen must be scouting, best to be out of here." He pushed his. machine harder crying "Faster, lest the guards spot us." the Orks obeyed, pushing their machine to match Kiko's speed, but they seemingly could not beat Kiko. "almost to da tomb, skelly." the leader of the mob shouted. "should brake soon." Kiko laughed. "Brake? Brake? You cowards! Just tell much how time we have to we reach the entrance. "Da entrance is in da pass over there." the ork pointed.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin roared with laughter as the skelly modified the bike with his spider thingies. He heard one of his boy roar, “dat things neva gonna work, har, har, har.” Borzkin almost lost himself I the fun that he had to turn away for a second while he gathered himself. The Necron took off, leaving the speed freaks hard pressed to catch up, but were more than enthusiastic to be the fastest. Turning back Borzkin growled at his boy, who immediately stop their laughing and fell down before him. “Datz more like it,” he said, “now, ya Chaos boyz, what it gonna be for ya?”……………………….

(OOC: Brass Lord, I'll write up a short story on how my guy gets you to the tomb)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"You offer me the planet..." Myr whispered, "_You,_ offer _Me_ the planet!" Myr shouted.
"If it wasn't for you, this planet would already be mine! You attacked me during the one chance I had to destroy the Eldar and eliminate the only force on this planet that could stop The Prince of Pleasure. If it wasn't for I would not be here now, I would have my own daemon world to plague this side of the Imperium, offering up souls to Slaanesh with every world that I captured!"
Myr's sudden outburst startled the orks, even the warboss was taken aback. The orks, seeing Myr about to go ballistic, slowly reached for their weapons. Myr's automatons tightened their fingers around their bolters.
"Do not reward someone with something you stole from them..." Mry growled to Borzkin.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Hey Anfo, your in my orks base, even yoou and your two dudes would survive that long, and Borkin is good. We cannot keep filabusting if ya know what i mean. Take it or leave it(come on ya cannot refuse an army of orcs on your side)

Borzkin was taken aback by the Chaos boy response, for it was not what he expected. All the orks around him were slowly reaching for their weapons and Borzkin knew he needed to defuse the situation or his chance at gaining a valuable ally would be lost. “Well what else didz ya need, a new shoota or maba a new women, har, har, har.” The orks started laughing all around him, which seemed to make the Chaos boy even more angry, for he pulled up his shoota and aimed it at Borzkins head. 

“You find this funny ork, maybe I should blow up your head; maybe you’d find that funny too.” Now Borzkin was angry, but he liked the challenged, it showed that the Chaos leader had some ball. “What more ya wantz Chaos, Iz com ‘ere with me boy, so I claimed dis planet. Ya boyz and mine can shoota uppa each oder up; which wuld make ya weak. Den da oder hummiez dat ‘ate ya will come and destroya you and ya big pinky sword dude. Now, Iz iz offaring ya da whole planet, and me ‘elp against ya enemiez. I see diz as far, so take it or leave it.” Borkin activated his field in case things did go right. “Oh, and I wuld ‘urry up if I was ya, diz iz me base, and me boyz are restless.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC: I was planning on not getting into a slug fest, it'd be pointless, one of our characters would have to die (most likely mine))

Myr was furious. Not only at the ork, but at himself. Myr had made the orks job to easy. Myr had effectively screwed himself over. 
Myr thumbed the magazine release on his bolt pisolt, sighed deeply and psychicly told his automatons to lower their weapons.
Borzkin chuckled lightly "Welcom aboard." he said. 
Since the stand off was over the onlooking orks left, leaving Myr and Borzkin alone. Myr holstered his bolt pistol and walked away from the warboss.
_I was so close, yet I got overconfident. If I do this again I'll be lucky to walk away alive. Twice on one planet...and not even two days apart. the Prince of Chaos will not allow me to continue if I fail him again._ Myr thought. _Yutr VII, Trublunt I and Tanarus. All failures. I will not come back after a fourth time._
Making it to the forest, Myr dropped to his knees in a small clearing.
"Kill anyone who approaches." Myr told his automatons verbally.
Myr removed his gauntlet and forearm armor. Reaching into a pouch on his waist, he pulled out a syringe with six vials. Myr put the first vial in the syringe, injected it and repeated the process five times in rapid succession. Myr looked in to the sky and smiled, he would escape from all this bloodshed and plotting. He was experiencing bliss, every nerves on his body was alight with pain, but the pain was virtually giving him an orgasm. He began to laugh, both in pain and pleasure, each of the drugs working simultaneously in his body. The amount of pleasure he was experiencing at that climatic moment was so intense that it would kill a normal human, and even some marines, but his body was accustomed to the joys of stimulus. 
Coming down off his high, Myr had to rethink where he stood in the conflict. 
_A necron and I ahve been contracted by the orks. The neron will have an army shortly. The warboss has an army and I have nothing...why would a powerful warboss want me to join forces with him?_
Pushing himself up with his aching muscles, Myr staggered through the forest, automatons in tow. No longer looking drunk, Myr walked back into the orkish camp.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin was about to go make his plans when the Choas boy walked back into his came; coming strait to him. He dismissed his Mek as the Chaos boy warboss walked right up to him. He looked different, as if he had been using Orkalin(a common drug amoungst orks(OCC: my invention)) and looked even bolder than before. “So what ya want now Chaos boyz. By da way, ya gotz a name????”


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"...Ya gotz a name?" 
"Yes... actually I do..." Myr said, almost dreamily, "My name is, Myr..."
Myr was going to continue talking, but didn't. Myr did a quick psychic scan of Borzkin mind. He was in the orks mind for such little time he didn;t even notice. The information he gathered was mainly stuff he knew, or didn't need to know; The number of boyz in the waaagh, how many gretchin workers there were and where they worked, teleporter, nothing he din't already know. But there was something Borzkin had in his mind, yet it was 'hidden' and Myr didn't need to anger the ork by doing a full mind probing.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

“Myr, dink I ‘ad a gretchin wif dat name. Maybe sat on ‘im.” Borzkin thought back on it for a second, wondering where he had heard the name before. “Well, whateva, so Myr, what ya want now??...................


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC:hey dudes, lets keep this going)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC: I was waiting for the others to talk since the last 8 posts was just us.)

"What ya want now?"
_Your soul._
"Nothing much. You said you knew Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka, didn't you?" Myr questioned, "Isn't it funny that the so called, 'Prophet of the Waaagh', didn't even managed to win Armageddon? Strange that some on the most powerful figures in this universe have failed on at least one occasion..."


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James and his Stormtrooper squad sat in the Valkyrie.
_'Carlos, I will ask you one more time, do you know where your master is,'_ James had to yell to be heard over the engines.
'I'm sorry James but his transmission beacon is no longer transmitting, but I am picking up a signal from a Spyder, called Horatius,' replied the Necron.
_'Good, where is it,'_ James said.
'Right underneath us,' "Carlos" replied.
_Ok then, Troopers, lets move, out of the Valk, lets move, go, go, go,'_ James yelled and before the doors had fully opened James had already flung himself out the door and was falling from the sky, Sword drawn and a scream of excitement on his lips, just as he was about to hit the ground the Chute opened and he came to a perfect landing in a clearing with bikes of Orkish design and one of a complete mystery to him already there, as if parked.
*They must have heard us coming and set a trap for us*
As the Stormtroopers fanned out they looked for any signs of a trap.
_Kiko, its me James, we ain't going to hurt you, we just want you to know that Zeros and the others are starting to get a bit serious about cleaning this world of taint and I don't want to see you on the end of a stake or anything. Kiko!'_ James screamed.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: True my friend, same here. But I figure we can get you what you want while they are not playing. Besides, you want power right?? Or are we gonna argue all day, har, har, har)

“Grrrrrrrr, Ghazghkull Thraka I da Prophet o’da Godz, do not question ‘is success. Besidz, ‘e always knows were da good fight’in iz. Now, I dinks we been arguing fa too long, Chaos boy, ‘ow about he go stomp some hummiez; har, har, har.” The orks around him roared with approval as Borkin slammed his fist into the ground with such force that some of the nearbye tents collapsed.

Borzkin moved over to his beloved Gargant and looked up, making sure the Chaos boy could see where he was looking. :If ya ‘elp me beatz ya Chaos friend, de’n I will ‘elp ya take control o’da planet, lets go eh?..............................”


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko was in the tomb, orks behind him, Muttering angrily about having to enter the tomb. But he heard the call. he radioed a message to Carlos and his squad. "Roger, this is Kiko, I read you five by five. I am coming up." Kiko blasted the ceiling of the tomb with Gauss Blaster, creating a smoking hole. He jumped up, grabbing the edge of the hole. He lifted himself up to stand in front of Carlos and his squad. "Oh, so they are getting serious, are they?" Kiko asked. "Good, Because my plan is nearing completion, so I am getting serious too. I can't show you, because if Zero figures that I have something cooking, He would go after you guys, knowing that you guys sympathetic to me."


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"Let us strike." Myr said, showing no emotion.
Myr had not yet et the humans Borzkin was talking about, but Myr guessed that the ork had fought them already, and failed. 
Borzkin started to rally his orks, preparing them for the battle. Myr simply listened. Even after all the years he had fought, Myr was still slightly amazed at how the the orks operated when not in battle.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James looked over Kiko.
*His plans were nearly finished, what the hell is this world turning into.*
_'Kiko, I wanna make a deal with you, you can do what ever the hell kinda crap you wanna do to Zeros and all the others, all I want is that you'll grant me and my men refuge from the enemy, for I fear the Witch Hunters will be after us as they will probably think I'm tainted, we will fight with you and I can bring in more reinforcements if they are needed,'_ James said.
He hoped that Kiko would agree, he wanted to be near someone he could trust, and right now the only person he could trust apart from Alexander was Kiko.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"Done, I am looking forward to destroying Zero and his space marines." Kiko smiled grimly. "Now I must add you to the white list so my necrons won't destroy you if they see you." He started to walk away but stopped. "One more thing. I hope you don't mind probably working with Orks." He jumped through the hole he had made earlier, and disappeared.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James nodded his compliance and turned to his men.
_'Warriors of Argonia, we are allied to a friend of mine known as Kiko, he is not a Necron, he is not an evil metallic being that wants to bring around the Death of Worlds, I suggest you do what he say as if I was telling you, now men, I will go inot the tomb after Kiko, you men stay here, Carlos, you come with me, Alexander, you keep the Troopers ready for anything, until I return, Alexander is the leader,'_ And with that, James grabbed a Grav-Chute and jumped down the hole Kiko had created.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin was afire with glee, losing himself in the momentum of excitement as his gargant began to walk forward and out of the mountain base. The orks all around him roared battles cries and began to stomp their feet chanting, “Gork, Gork, Gork……” Now the gargant wobbled a bit, but then no ork engineering project was every truly solid. 

Borzkin mounted his trukk and turned to the Chaos boy leader standing behind him. I Iz gonna go and beat ya Chaos friend ta dust. If ya want our ‘elp, d’en you need to make sure da turrentz o ya base are turned off, see? We waitz a day, d’en de gargant will attack ya base. After we crush d’em feel free ta do what ya want.” With that he left the Chaos boyz, and the orks guarding them, and zoomed off towards the promising battle yet to come.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Kiko felt the thudding steps of the Gargent shake the tomb. He turned around to see James. "We have to hurry." Kiko muttered. "My plan only needs to be activated." He jumped back through the hole he had made, returning a few minutes later driving his bike through the hole. He drove right by James, grabbing him as he passed by. Kiko lifted James behind him, scooting forward a bit as he did so to give James room. He adjusted the output for the back generator to compensate for the extra weight. "Hang on." He grunted, and they rocketed forward. Kiko threaded through the crowds of necrons with ease. He saw a wall coming up fast. "You might want to close your eyes." Kiko advised. He hit the brakes, Turning so they were going to hit the wall broadside, and just as they were about to hit the wall, he accelerated down the hallway. Kiko laughed as they accelerated to insane speeds. "Being trapped in a metal body has its advantages." He laughed. "If I had replaced the wheel and you weren't on, James, then I could as fast as I wanted."


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The gargant began to walk. It was amazing that the massive behemoth could support it's own weight, let alone walk. 
"Make sure da turrentz o ya base are turned off, see?"
Myr was about to open his mouth when the warboss sped off. _Oh, fuck me on a stick._ Myr thought,_Not only does he now have a gargant, but I need to "turn off" daemonicly possessed turrets._

Myr left the camp to go to the chaos gate. He stopped on a small hill overlooking the defensive walls. _The daemons in those turrets will take any and all chances to get into the real world. But the need a host. And the host they need needs to be psychic._
Myr psychicly 'contacted' Borzkin's weird boyz, easily overpowering their feeble minds. In a short amount of time the group of orks came, and Myr opened their minds for the daemons.

The turrets sputtered and died, no longer functional. Meanwhile the weird boyz had daemons, quit literally, crawling out of them.
Myr raised his bolt pistol and shot three before the fully emerged from their hosts, while the automatons oped fire with their bolters, shredding ork and daemon alike. Yet still, daemons made it out of the orks and began to charge. Myr sliced through many with his blissgiver. As Myr cut down the last of them, he turned to see The Keeper of Secrets, enraged, running towards him.
_BORZKIN! Get your pathetic green hide over here now!_ Myr shouted psychicly in to the warboss's mind.

Until the orks arrived, Myr and his automatons were on their own against the greater daemon.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

James held on tight to Kiko, he felt as if his brains were being ripped out the back of his skull, he'd never experienced speed like this before.
Kiko said something that James couldn't hear over the whistling air but saw what he meant, he closed his eyes and waited for the impact...

...Nothing came, he opened his eyes again and they were speeding down another corridor.

_'You're crazy Kiko, I swear that one day you'll be the death of me, doing stunts like that,'_ James yelled over the wind and the engine.

But over the top of all the other noises he could hear great thudding steps of the Orks Gargant stomping around.
*If this all goes to shit I'm glad I've got a Baneblade on the ship waiting to be sent down.*
Then he felt something pressing against his skull, like another entity was trying to enter his body, he pushed it away.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

"A lot people used to think I was crazy when I wasn't trapped in a metal body." Kiko yelled. "I used to crazy stunts like this all the time. I did this a lot, but I had to brake a lot sooner with my old bike when I did this stunt. This bike is insane. Look anywhere you want, this bike could not be beat." Kiko laughed and hit the brakes, stopping instantly, standing still for only one second before accelerating to the same speed he had been at before. "Close your eyes." Kiko laughed and pointed. A huge door was closing in front of them. Kiko flipped the bike sideways while he braked. They slid under the door, and righted before acelerating again. Kiko was laughing. "I love this bike." He yelled over the wind.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin was having the time of his life speeding around his beloved gargant as it walked toward the Chaos hummiez base. Borzkin new this was going to be a good fight, seeing the new mega-laza cannon starting to glow in the gargants open mouth. A gretchin on the back of a local speed freak was waving at him. Borzkin hobbled over towards the edge of the trukk as it scrambled over the orks shoulder and onto the trukk. 

“Mighty Lord,” it cried, “somedin ‘as ‘appened, and most o’da wierdboyz ‘ave gone with da sorcera.” Hearing this surprised Borzkin, but he realized that some sacrificed needed to be made in order to achieve his goals. With this he knew the sorcerer had kept his side of the bargain, and now it was time to keep his.

“Deliva da power of Gooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!” With that, the gargant shoke, almost toppling over on itself as a large, red beam (kind of like Cero from bleach) shot out and demolished a large portion of the Chaos boy base. The orks roared as one and surged forward with everything they had in anticipation for the kill to come.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The keeper of secrets was upon Myr when the gargant began its barrage. 
Myr's automatons fired their bolt guns on full auto, but the rounds did little to the daemons skin. 

Meanwhile the ork horde met the daemon packs. It was impossible to tell who was winning, but the orks had a gargant. Even with the massive machine on the orks side; it was a massacre. 

The keeper slashed down with one of it's limbs with phenomenal speed, jabbing through Myr's gut and pinning him to the ground.
The daemon leaned down so that it's head was a fet feet above Myr's.
"You...you little insect." The keeper said, disgusted, "You turn you back on Slaanesh, and join forces with the apes."
Myr attempted to jab his blissgiver into the temple of the daemon, but it caught Myr's wrist before the blade could do any damage.
"You're getting slow, mortal. Perhaps you are no longer fit for combat."
Myr replied by screaming at the top of his lung into his doom siren. The daemon rocked back form the vocal assault, releasing it's grip on Myr's wrist. Myr swung the sword in an arc, cuttin the front of the daemons neck. Myr then sliced off the limb that was pinning him to the ground. Still screaming, Myr pushed him self up and drove his blissgiver up through the bottom of the daemons jaw, the tip of the blade protruded from the top of the Keeper's skull. Pulling the blade free, Myr pushed the daemon over.
Myr looked down on the ensuing battle. Little had changed orks and lesser daemons lay dead everywhere, and the gargant was nearing the wall.
Myr turned back to the dead Keeper of Secrets. He began to cut it's face off, it took longer than he thought it would. Myr the stretched the face across his chest armor.
Myr and his automatons walked down the hill, providing suppressive fire for the orks. Myr didn't really want to get into close combat yet, he figured the hole in his gut would impare his fighting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin saw the battle unfold as he watched from a nearby hill. His orks were over the ramparts, killing anything and everything that moved within the Chaos base. The glowing telliporta thingy the Chaos boy had constructed glowed a soft pink and purple, emanating weird sounds that sounded like a grox yelping in pain. Surprisingly, Borzkin found this sound quite soothing, but his mind was elsewhere as he watched the Chaos boy leader peel the face off the dead daemon. 

Damn, dat shiny sword I ‘is now. Borzkin was hoping for a challenge when he attacked, but it seemed as if the fighting was mostly over, the dead lying about, the living being slaughtered or roughed around for sport.

Or was it? To Borzkin surprise he saw the daemon quietly reform before his eyes, its face, arms and legs regenerating by sucking in the surrounding warp energies; causing some of the remaining wierdboy heads to explode. The daemon picked up its sword and started to run at the chaos boy, who seemed unaware of it.

“To dat beast,” Borkin bellowed, and his trukk launched towards the pink, corrupt form with the speed only an ork vehicle could muster. He mounted the top hood and launched himself as the trukk closed the distance. The trukk careened off into a rock and Borkin came down just as the daemon was about to decapitate the chaos boy leader.

“I’m ya enemy, thingy, now we da battla!” with that Borzkin roared nd charged the creature, his sna gun full auto filling the creature with enough lead to kill an ork thrice over. The creature shrugged and the bullets fell out, burning to ash as they fell to the ground. Borzkin didn’t even pay heed as he swung a brutal uppercut with his gun, while bringing in a feint on his power choppa. The daemon expertly parried the gun, slicing is in half and taking a finger with it, then used the butt of its weapon to knock aside the feint. Borzkin spun, brining it around, up, and down in a cleave, only to be beat by that evil grinning face. Again he spun, and this time kicked out with his leg, throwing the daemon off balance, _Gotcha now _ring in his head. The daemon just laughed and jumped back, flexing as no creature its size should, then uncoiled like a spring and head butting Borzkin in the forehead. Borzkin went flying, slamming across the field and into a large tree near the edge of the forest.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Myr spun around to see Borzkin save his life by stopping the...keeper of secrets? Myr was slightly stunned by the daemon's ability to get back up. After a short but fierce fight, the daemon flung the warboss into the forest, and turned back to Myr.

Myr touched his right hand fingers to his temple and out stretched his left arm, and invaded the daemons mind. 
Initially, the daemons was unprepared for the psychic assault, but it quickly began to retaliate. Myr was trying to destroy the daemons mind as quickly as possible, the daemon could easily kill Myr if he stopped in his attack. What seemed like days were only seconds as the battle continued.
Despite his best efforts, Myr was loosing, and he could feel the daemon in his mind.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Hey guys, I know I'm not the GM, buts lets get the other players going again. Otherwise this thing will sputter and die. Oh and Anfo, lets get you into place,heheheheheheh)

Borzkin blocked the daemons upper cut, but didn’t see it stretch out a tentacle from its back. Some invisible hand picked Borkin up and hurled him towards the woods. “Aaaaiiiieeeeeeee,” he scream, and crashed through several dozen trees before coming to a stop.

“Ouch, dat damn thing can do dat magikz, dis iz gonna be fun.” He started to crack up and roared with laughter as he walked back towards the battle. He found a very strange sight, by ork standards, confronting him when he came clear of the tree line. The monsta thingy was standing there, facing the Chaos boyz leader, both of their eyes were closed as if locked in an invisible struggle. Borzkin bounced over and waved his hand in front of the leaders head. 

“Uh, hello,” he said, rasping his knuckles against its head. It didn’t even flinch. “Hmmm, well, dis is me fight, and Iz iz gonna crush ya,” he roared grabbing the Chaos boy leader and grabbed the Chaos leader. It was then that he opened his eyes and looked stunned, screaming, “ You dumb ork, what are you doing?” 

Ya in my way, hummie; har, har, har.” Laughing, he hurled the leader with ease into the woods he had just come from, and turned towards the daemon. It seemed to have come out of its trance and had its full attention turned on him. “Now you die,” it said quietly, and closed its eyes again. Borkin felt a weird sensation, almost ticklish, run across his forehead and he laughed as it tickled him beyond reason.

The daemon thingy opened its eyes and looked at Borzkin with an expression of query. “You are strange ork, no matter, I will wipe you in the name of the Great Tyzeecht.” Its sword appeared in his hand, and it swung at Borzkin, who blocked with his power axe. A great shower of sparks shot into the sky as the two combatants locked weapons and began a duel of strength. All around them fight slowed and orks and daemons alike chanted their leaders name as the two went back and forth; a torrent of lightning and power revealing the pic struggle between the two. Finally, a wierdboy attacked the daemon, distracting it for a mere sec, but allowed Borzkin to overpower it and hurl it to the ground. He moved in for the kill when all of a sudden the tentacle reappeared, and moved towards him, preparing another mysterious attack.

_Uh oh_ Borzkin thought as he knew what was coming next, but instead founds the Chaos leader coming out of nowhere and using its magikz to destroy the tentacle. “Finish Borzkin,” it shouted and Borzkin moved in and raised his axe high, screaming “WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH” like a psychopath before bringing it down on the monsta’s head. Then he moved over and cut out its beating heart, watching as the body spasmed, then lay still. The Chaos boy came over and took the heart from him, crushing it and scattering it to the winds.

“Well, we won’t have to worry about him anymore, eh ork?” it said. Borzkin looked at him with an expression of puzzlement and then smiled a big toothy grin. “We all fights da good fight, har, har, har.” Borzkin picked up the pink sword, gave it to some gretchin stand nearby, and then ran off into the fort to find some more fight’in.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC: @Emprahshand, it's a Slaaneshi daemon. Not Tzneech.)(And what ever happed to the GM?)

Mry was ripped out of his battle and flung into the trees. Damn ork. Myr stood and walked to the forest edge. He saw the *Slaaneshi* daemon prepare to finish off Borzkin. Myr hesitated to save the warboss, but did.
_You owe me..._ Myr thought. 
When Borzkin was finished, Myr took the heart from the creature, muttered something inaudible, and banished the daemon from the mortal plane forever. But Myr forgot something. 

Myr remembered the weapon the daemon had wielded. The weapon Borzkin had taken. The daemon had most likely sealed it's soul in the weapon. Since it wasn't 'on' the mortal plane in it's daemonic form, the keeper had most likely become a daemon weapon.
Myr looked down at his own blade, a daemon weapon its self. 
_The ork will not be able to block out the whispers of the daemon. The keeper will turn Borzkin into a Slaaneshi warrior._ Myr truned, looking for the gretchin. Myr franticly searched, but could not find the snot nosed goblin. 

Myr ran the the orks base, more specifically, the warboss's armory. When Myr got there, he found the gretchin mounting the weapon on the wall. Myr raised his bolt pistol, and was about to fire when the gretchin spoke, 
"What are you doing, Myr?" The voice he heard sounded like many voices talking simultaneity.
"Saving an ork." Myr said, surprised that he was actually doing such a thing. With that Myr shot the gretchin in the head.

Myr walked over the the blade, he could almost see the daemons spirit within. _You're quite the persistent little bastard, aren't you._
"What iz you doin' with me sword?" a voice said from the door.
Myr looked up, and saw Borzkin, a very angry Borzkin.
"Listen to me you ape, the Keeper of Secrets possessed this blade. If you use it, it will posses you."
The ork raised the remnants of an eyebrow, "Wha you talkin' 'bout humie?" he growled, lowering himself to charge Myr.
_Shit._ 
"Borzkin, listin to me, *Willingly you picked me up. Your first mistake. Willingly you drew me. Your second mistake. I do not allow my servants to make three mistakes, foolish mortal.* You do not under stand the power this blade has!"
The warboss snarled his lip, "Give me my new weapon...humie..."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: I'll post later today, but your right, Bane has left us, let me ask him)


----------

